# Monty, my [big] baby bunny 2012



## HolyHandGrenade

So I don't bore my Facebook friends with all of my ramblings about my new baby, I think I'll follow your examples and start a blog here to share!

If you haven't seen my intro thread, it's here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=74226&forum_id=26

A little excerpt summing up her first week in my care:

Back in May, I had to say goodbye to my 16-year-old cat, Belle, just a few months shy of what would have been her 17th birthday. It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make...and in her absence, I've felt very lonely and without a purpose. I started looking at other cats, but none tugged at my heartstrings. They were just so disappointingly NOT like Belle at all.

Now, owning a rabbit had crossed my mind before Belle's elderly years. I dabble in knitting and happened to see on a knitting forum that people can spin Angora rabbits' fluff into some pretty awesome yarn, so I started reading about rabbits and it looked like a lot of fun, but I didn't feel I had quite enough space for a cage or the time to dedicate to the constant grooming an Angora would require.

There's a mom-and-pop pet store down the street from me that has had a good reputation for decades, and seems very knowledgeable about the animals they sell. I happened to walk by one day to find a litter of young (about 7 weeks old) Flemish Giants in their window, and was instantly drawn to them.

This shop had previously had two Flemish on the premises last year or the year before (I've been visiting them over 4 years, so it kinda runs together), and one actually belonged to the store and got to free-hop around. I was really impressed with her temperament and of course her size!

My boyfriend captured this picture that day:






We continued our evening walk after I sat and watched them for a good 15 minutes, and I began researching as soon as we got home. A little over a week went by while I asked my friends, read many threads here and a few other rabbit sites, and gathered supplies. Then, on July 15, I brought my new baby home! :biggrin2:

First day: In an exercise pen with clear vinyl for a floor because her crate was still in transit





Second day, a little while after I moved her into her just-arrived crate:





She got the hang of snuggling with her ice bottle a little while later:





Let out into the kitchen for some supervised hopping, with the new pet/baby gate installed:





I can't believe it looks like she's already grown a significant amount in just a week. I'm so proud of my [big] baby 

So far, this past 9 days has been so exciting and fulfilling. I feel so much better having another furbaby to look after. It's so different going from 16 years of having someone always there to interact with throughout the day to just being in an empty home.

Oh, and since I named Belle after my favorite movie at the time, I decided to continue the trend and do the same for my new baby. Her name is Monty Python's Holy Hand Grenade Bunny, Monty for short. Why? Well, I thought it up when I was originally going to choose the one male from the litter (and not because he was larger, but because he had funny ears that he couldn't hold upright, they both laid off to the left), but then fate decided I would get a girl. I kept the name because already people respond with something to the effect of "holy crap, that's a huge rabbit," [/quote]

*Monty's favorite things to nibble on:*

*Willow rings/balls (has already destroyed a ring)
*Any recyclables she manages to yank out of the recycling bin
*My belt -_- (we're working on "no" for this one, but she finds it irresistible enough that I end up having to change out of my work pants so I'm not wearing it around her)
*The broom (which cracks me up because she likes being swept, just like Belle did)

Monty has a YouTube channel too! Come subscribe 
http://www.youtube.com/user/montythegiant

Edit: fixed image sizes so they don't stretch the page width


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty tends to play with her ice bottles rather than snuggle with them to cool off. She seems to prefer to lick the condensation from them, or nudge them out of the way and lick up the puddle they leave behind, then lay in the cool spot. I decided to try giving her an ice cube, and recorded some of the cuteness 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bLE69AbMkg[/ame]


----------



## littl3red

She's way too cute. I'm so jealous, I would love to have a flemish giant! :bunnyheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Love the pic with the ice bottle.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty had her first nail clipping today! I can't say I did it myself, because I'm not confident enough yet to "just do it", and she can sense that. It had also never been done before because she's not even 3 months old. The pet store I bought her from offers inexpensive nail clippings during the week, so I took her in for a visit today. It makes me kinda sad to see how much the employees miss my Monty and her litter mates. One of the ladies who works there was supposed to get one from the litter, but so many people were interested in all 4 of them, so she ended up allowing all of them to be sold. I assured her Monty and I will be visiting plenty, especially once I get her proficient on a harness.

Anyway, back to the nail trim. The girls at the store are so used to handling the animals that they immediately snapped open the pet taxi and lifted Monty out, then one held her with the bunny's back to her chest and the other girl nipped away at all of her little toes. Monty didn't kick or twitch once! I was surprised, because she wasn't even tranced, she just calmly hung there and endured it. She was rewarded with plenty of kisses and snuggles from the employees, and a nice piece of Romaine to eat on the way home. I love this place, and I think Monty has pleasant memories from there too 

We also tried a couple types of harnesses on her, a vest type sold for ferrets and other small animals, and a step-in type in a cat/small dog size, but I don't think either one is a good match for her. The sizes were a little off and even though she might grow into the step-in one, I'm more comfortable ordering an H-type harness after reading about them here and seeing how the other types (didn't) fit.


----------



## agnesthelion

Glad Monty endured the nail clipping so well! She seems like a calm, happy bun.

I'm also shopping for a "leash" although probably in a different size for a Lionhead vs a Flemish


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Haha, yes just a slight difference  Oh, speaking of size difference, when I stopped in yesterday to ask when they did nail trimming (their website hasn't been updated recently and indicated only one day a week, but I had forgotten which one), I took a peek at their newer bunnies, and they had a whole pen of *tiny* baby bunnies. I asked how old they were and they said 8-9 weeks. These things were so little, they could fit in a cereal bowl! (each one, not the whole lot of them at once). My brain doesn't understand how a rabbit only a week younger than mine could possibly be so tiny. I felt like I was watching toys hop around. They were definitely that age though, as they were hopping around and playing, eating hay and pellets, and cleaning each other. Awwwwwww
:bunnyheart:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Tiny baby bunny picture!

"I wanna snuggle tooooo" says the white & grey lop coming in from the right





I wish this would have come out better. It was soooooo cute in person.


----------



## JadeIcing

Monty reminds me of my girl Montana.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I tried to capture a video of Monty doing binkies down the rug on the way out of her crate, but alas, I'm not quick enough after I open the door. I thought she was going to do a few, but then she started nomming on her willow ball...but I caught a Bunny 500 at the end  

Presenting "Monty and the Willow Ball"
[ame]http://youtu.be/FRrNT6CMB_0[/ame]

I think my favorite part of this clip other than the bunny zoom at the end is the way she waves her ears everywhere listening to the sounds coming in the window. Adorably distractable Monty 

Some newer pics:

Monty looks longer:





Monty gets some clearance toys (and leash, but I don't have a harness just yet):





This last one is funny. She was originally laying with her head right at the ice cube, and I laid down to face her and nudge the ice cube back within licking range when she pushed it too far to reach (little lazybuns won't get up once it's too far away, hehe), then out of nowhere she stood up, made a small hop forward, and laid nearly on my head (there wasn't really enough space between my head and the door for her largeness to fit, but she made room). Bonding, perhaps?


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww cute pic of you laying with Monty 

I had to chuckle at how you think tiny buns are so "foreign" because it's the same with me but with the giant breeds. Monty is already bigger than Agnes and she's a baby! Lol


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It's funny trying to explain to people who don't know giant breeds exist that she's ...a baby. They're like wow, that's a big rabbit, how old is she? When I say 3 months, the look on their face is priceless when they ask if she'll get *gulp* bigger. Yep, this is why she's named Monty Python's Holy Hand Grenade Bunny  (cleaner than "holy ****, that's a big bunny)


----------



## Dulmit

I LOVE Flemmies. Monty looks very cute. They grow up so fast. 

Have you also noticed that they just stop seeming big to you until someone points it out?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Not yet, and I'm not sure it ever will. I'm super proud of having a remarkably large bunny who isn't even full-grown. People who see the pics are like oh okay, so how old is she? Ha. Not even three months yet, and everyone is guessing years  

Well, my little nomster got some more goodies today. I heard/read that the cardboard tubes they use to form concrete pillars make good (cheap and safe to chew) tunnels, so I swung by Home Depot to check out prices. It was so inexpensive I brought one home today. 10" diameter by 4 feet long, $6.98! I got a video of her first interaction with it, it's priceless. I originally went into HD to get a couple 12" square ceramic tiles (which I did find, for $0.99 each) since she doesn't really "get" the ice bottle concept, just thinks it's a toy and still lays there looking hot.

My nearby favorite pet store doesn't open til 10am, and I needed food like "yesterday," so I went to Petsmart this morning. They don't carry the Oxbow "young rabbit" pellets, but do have the adult kind. I grabbed a 5-lb bag plus some alfalfa cubes just for something else to nom on, and I read that <7-month-old buns can benefit from alfalfa's higher calories? I thought maybe having those available to her in addition to the adult pellets would kinda even out until I can get some young rabbit stuff to mix in. She seems enamored either way. I need to get a video of her going nuts when I open the container of pellets to dump some in her bowl. She once caught me off-guard and grabbed the edge of the container and tugged, which dumped pellets all over the kitchen. She was completely unfazed, just started eating them out of the bin in my hand.

Pics and videos later!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I discovered by looking at some of the threads in the "How To" portion of the forum that I'm missing a couple buttons when I use my favorite browser (Google Chrome), so here I am posting from IE to see if I can get a video to embed.

As promised, Monty and her new tunnel 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/ufCELhSshb4[/flash]


(yay! It worked!)

Enjoy, and if you're on YouTube,feel free to subscribe:bunnydance:


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww cute and what a great idea for a tunnel! Agnes loves paper bags. Crawls in, crawls out, crawls in, crawls out. Ah, the simple things. So im sure shed love that!

Yup, young buns do benefit from alfalfa. Just be careful switching brands and kinds of pellets so as not to cause runny poop. When I switched Agnes I did it really slow it took like 2 weeks. 

Love seeing Monty grow and all your pics. Really looks like you are enjoying your new bun


----------



## MiniLopHop

Monty is so sweet! I have concrete forms too and all the buns love them. I have one that runs behind the furniture so it makes an express lane, plus it keeps them from going under (it's just not as attractive as the tunnel).

It's funny when I go to the park I have Sophie, who is 10.5 pounds compared to Gary, who is 3 pounds. Everyone says how big Sophie is and then think Gary is still a baby. Nope, full grown. So many shapes and sizes in bunny land


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

agnesthelion wrote:


> Aww cute and what a great idea for a tunnel! Agnes loves paper bags. Crawls in, crawls out, crawls in, crawls out. Ah, the simple things. So im sure shed love that!
> 
> Yup, young buns do benefit from alfalfa. Just be careful switching brands and kinds of pellets so as not to cause runny poop. When I switched Agnes I did it really slow it took like 2 weeks.
> 
> Love seeing Monty grow and all your pics. Really looks like you are enjoying your new bun



Her pellets are still Oxbow, and I've been watching for funny/runny poo, but she's a trooper. Everything looks normal. I've also been giving her a little bit of fresh greens each day (I know it's a little early for that, but she's had no soft/runny poop at all, so it appears she's handling it fine). She also loves her some dried banana peel (washed beforehand, of course). I like that it's a treat she's really pleased with, but it doesn't smell as strong as fresh or dried banana fruit so she doesn't just come hunt me down when I'm holding it.

I need to get some footage of her racing through the tube. I stabilize it with a tile on each side so it can't roll away, and she loves to bolt straight through it  I had her out this morning while I replaced her litter and refreshed her food, but with the tunnel standing in the corner. She kept nudging me and then rearranging the rug that the tunnel is usually laying on (racing back and forth on it to rumple it up). I think somebunny was hinting that she wants her tunnel 

Oh and I've tried paper grocery bags with Monty, but she's only interested in biting the corners. She's a little hole punch! And if the bag has anything in it weighing it down, she tries to look inside it, but ends up folding the edge down over whatever is in it  At least my groceries are kiiiinda safe while I'm trying to put them away. Most of what I eat is good for her too, so I gotta watch out


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Ted loved grocery bags. He would get inside and stand it up and then tip it and come back out. He was also our cardboard king--he'd make a hole in a new box big enough to get inside in about 5 minutes and in 10 minutes he'd have a run thru box.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Monty is sooo cute! I love love love the name!
I am in awe from the picture of you adopting him, the hand against the glass?. Wow, just so beautiful, you can practically see the bond!

Jj


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks for checking out my blog Jj  That's probably not actually Monty in the pic. There were a total of 4 in the litter (3 girls, 1 boy) so it's likely one of her sisters. The boy had very funny ears that didn't stand upright (and by very funny, I mean I was drawn to him for that reason and originally wanted him, but no luck there). I need to get some pics uploaded of her in her new harness  She's getting pretty tolerant of it!


----------



## daisyandoliver

You're bun is too cute.


----------



## deaners

Monty is gorgeous.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

^ Thanks, guys!

Not a whole lot going on as of late. My roommate moved out so now I'm busy moving things around to try to organize my many many sewing supplies and projects before my boyfriend moves in. Little Miss Monster has a new hobby of spilling her food in her litter and then digging in it :grumpy: Right after it was all fresh and clean, too...and it's the last of what I have on hand. It's like having a toddler :lol:



Grooming while sitting in my cat's old feeder (which I refuse to put away...I miss her  )






Does this bowl make my butt look big?





This was when I discovered she finds the smell of Berry Berry Kix irresistible. I had to put part of a willow ball in my lap to distract her, otherwise she was trying to climb into my cereal bowl no matter how high I held it.





DBF!


----------



## daisyandoliver

She looks so cute doing that dead bunny flop. Lol.


----------



## qtipthebun

I love that you call her your nomster. That's what I call Qtip!
Monty is so cute. Qtip is pestering me to get her a giant brother...I keep trying to tell her we don't have the space...she told me we can evict the kitten to make space for a Flemmie....after seeing Monty....I see what she's talking about!


----------



## Alee C.

Monty is so cute she's huge she's like 5 of my bunnies put together :happybunny:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The days are starting to cool, and Monty is forever growing. I think she's going through her first molt, or changing colors, or something. Her fur comes out with the greatest of ease (there's still fur under it, so she's not going bald) and what's left is darker. Is my baby just growing up, or is it seasonal?

In any case, she's just as cute, and entertaining me every day 

Here's the nomster demolishing her biggest salad yet:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/TzQMHRPnRE0[/flash]

And then some random nosing around in the kitchen:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JGIx1d9i3qo[/flash]

In the second video, you can seewhere her back is a little darker, and a line on her legs where the loose fuzz hasn't come out yet.

No bunny blog entry is complete without silly pics, so here's a couple new ones:






"Did you say SNACK?" (If I intend to share something with her from the fridge, I say "Monty, do you want a snack?" and she's starting to respond to the prompt by following me. If I don't say it, she just curiously watches from a distance.)





"No, it's cool; you can do the dishes while I lay in MY SPOT" --I feel like I have one bunny slipper across both feet


----------



## whitelop

She is soo cute! I thought I wanted a Flemmie before, but now I KNOW I want one! 
My bun lays across my feet when I'm washing dishes too. Or she circles my legs while I'm washing dishes. 
I love her tunnel! She's too cute in the tunnel. 
You have a very lovely bun!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

This bunny is such a goof. I rearranged the kitchen a bit so that her crate wouldn't be blocking off cabinets anymore, and I had to put my recycling somewhere different to accomodate that. Part of it, a bunch of flattened boxes, had to be stood up against the wall in one of "her" spots, and she didn't approve. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/UjltyZ6Arts[/flash]

Later: "See? I told you I'd have my spot no matter what!"





I set her new friend alongside her while she nommed on pellets. Slight size difference, haha





"What is this, and why haven't you snipped the tags off?"





Her first time having dandelion greens. She starting eating them while I was taking them out of the bag!





Another object in one of her "spots". She was trying to fit herself behind it to shove it forward, but it's heavy so she had to give up. Here, her front feet are still behind it. I think she looks uncomfy, but she doesn't seem to mind.





Omg, my baby is getting huge. I think she's officially as big as an adult cat now, though not weight-wise.






Okay, okay, one more. Little Miss Longbuns:


----------



## agnesthelion

Goodness she is a character and I love seeing pics of her. Her ears are fabulous!!!
She seems to have such a happy life. What a spoiled little bun. Or I guess I should say big bun!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I don't let her out as much as I should, but she gets a lot of visits throughout the day. Every night I open the side door of her crate and pet her, and she lays there all sleepy and tooth-purr-y. Then I say good night, I'll see you in the morning, and turn the light off. She seems to like the routine.

Not from nighttime, but a pic of her in sleepy-bunny mode:





I love her bzillion whiskers and pretty eyelashes


----------



## JBun

Monty seems like an absolute sweetheart. The picture of her laying next to her stuffed bunny friend is great, they look almost like twins. She must be getting pretty big now. My biggest rabbit is maybe 12 lbs. and he seems huge to me


----------



## daisyandoliver

She's so cute. :3


----------



## missyscove

Somehow I only now found Monty's blog. She's gorgeous! I'd love to have a big bunny someday.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

New pics! My baby just hit 5 months on the 12th  Big baby is big, too. I wish I had a scale.

I bought a piece of fleece at work that I thought would be appropriate for my beast to try out as a blanket. She doesn't really "get" it, mostly just shoves it out of the way and lays on her bare cage floor, but at least she doesn't chew on it. She used to have a scrap of terrycloth and never chewed on that either, just dug at it and then collapsed next to it. Here's a pic I snagged of her kinda laying on it, chilling while I was cooking. She doesn't seem to like the sounds of sauteing, so she hops around for a while and then lays in her crate.






Bunny buns! She hauled the box in the foreground out of her way so that she could lay RIGHT HERE:






And to keep those buns in shape, I make her work for her greens, hehe 






After greens, I usually get granted some lap snuggles. She puts her front paws on my crossed legs and relaxes there for as long as I rub her head. I get tooth purrs too! <3







Oh, and looking back, I don't think I remembered to share the first two installments of a new chapter in Monty's life, entitled "Your Butt is Too Big For That"

She decided to hop into this box, but left her whole butt hanging out, haha






Then I noticed that she doesn't fit in front of her litter box where she always liked to lay. Look at those big buns!







[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/pMnb6rwvTO4[/flash]


----------



## JBun

Lol, I don't think Monty realizes that she's not a baby anymore and doesn't fit in her old spots.

Cool hay rack. Where did you get it?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It's actually a grocery bag holder from Ikea. I only grabbed one, intending to use it for that purpose, until I realized when I got home that it would be a great replacement for the tissue box Monty empties of hay almost instantly. Stiffer hay has a hard time scooting down, but she is still able to get it.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60128661/#/80010222


----------



## JBun

Cool idea, thanks! I'll have to grab one when I'm there.


----------



## Troller

I like your blog. Your Monty and my Conan are born only 6 days apart and we got them roughly the same time so its interesting comparing the two. Monty seems a lot more interactive with you then my Conan is with me. Wonder if its a boy thing lol. I love my guy, and he seems very happy binkying around, enjoying his goodies and toys and he does occasionally interact with me. Mostly he allows me to pet him inside his cage while outside it all I'm good for is a treat or an obstacle for his bunny runs. 

Curious, I've read and been told that I got to handle him more, meaning pick him up and such daily so he gets used to it. I try, but its a struggle and he doesn't like it, not violently so but I just can't do it and I think it affects his relationship with me in a negative fashion when I try. For instance today I didn't at all and he approached me more often. Do you have such a problem?


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww Monty is getting to be such a big girl. She really does seem so content. Agnes hates being in the kitchen when I cook somwe don't do that much anymore. It's cool that Monty just flops down.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Troller wrote:


> Curious, I've read and been told that I got to handle him more, meaning pick him up and such daily so he gets used to it. I try, but its a struggle and he doesn't like it, not violently so but I just can't do it and I think it affects his relationship with me in a negative fashion when I try. For instance today I didn't at all and he approached me more often. Do you have such a problem?



Thanks for reading! Yes, actually. Monty is getting more skittish about being lifted, no matter how careful I am to support her properly. She's just not a fan anymore, or maybe it's just me. She allows herself to be cuddled and cradled and such at the pet store I got her from when I take her to get her nails trimmed, but she was also handled that way by them when she was there as a young'un, so it could be that she feels more familiar with them. Oddly, I can pick up just her front end to kiss her head when she's laying in her crate, or even her back end, or lift her entirely and set her in her litter box as I sometimes do to show her that I filled her hay rack, but outside of her cage she's like OH HELL NO. I feel a little discouraged, or like she's stopped trusting me because I handled her in a way she didn't like at some point, but I try to remind myself that it takes them a while to trust, and any impatience or lack of confidence I feel will be sensed by her.


----------



## Troller

Heh, its hard to feel confident about a task your so unfamiliar with. Lifting 50lb bales of hay or 40lb of litter no problem, but being delicate and swift, so not my thing. 

After seeing your blog I went out and got a cement tube myself and Conan loves it. We have you to thank for our newest entertainment. Its the first toy I got him that I can see he clearly likes.


----------



## missyscove

HolyHandGrenade wrote:


> She's just not a fan anymore, or maybe it's just me. She allows herself to be cuddled and cradled and such at the pet store I got her from when I take her to get her nails trimmed, but she was also handled that way by them when she was there as a young'un, so it could be that she feels more familiar with them.



I've found that when a lot of animals are in a more stressful environment away from home and are out of the sight of their "parents" that they'll actually behave much better. I've had animals that wouldn't let their owners anywhere near their paws that get into the treatment area of an animal hospital and are absolutely no problem. I always encourage people to learn how to trim nails themselves because you can usually get a pretty nice set of clippers for cheaper than it costs to have someone else trim them at the vet, but I get that some animals just behave better when someone else is handling them.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

missyscove wrote:


> I've found that when a lot of animals are in a more stressful environment away from home and are out of the sight of their "parents" that they'll actually behave much better. I've had animals that wouldn't let their owners anywhere near their paws that get into the treatment area of an animal hospital and are absolutely no problem. I always encourage people to learn how to trim nails themselves because you can usually get a pretty nice set of clippers for cheaper than it costs to have someone else trim them at the vet, but I get that some animals just behave better when someone else is handling them.



Yeah, I can understand that. I did buy some clippers, but I like the positive experience at the store I got her from, plus I have *yet* to be charged for a nail trim there. They enjoy seeing "their" baby come back! If they did, they said it's only $10. Not a bank-breaker when I only need it done every couple of weeks. Although I'd be more motivated to do it myself even at that price if the visits weren't so fun and positive


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Troller wrote:


> Heh, its hard to feel confident about a task your so unfamiliar with. Lifting 50lb bales of hay or 40lb of litter no problem, but being delicate and swift, so not my thing.
> 
> After seeing your blog I went out and got a cement tube myself and Conan loves it. We have you to thank for our newest entertainment. Its the first toy I got him that I can see he clearly likes.



That's awesome! Did he get the hang of getting through it right away? Monty accidentally walked too far off center the first couple times and rolled it (and herself) across the floor. It sure didn't discourage her from trying again, though! I like it when she rockets straight through and then turns around and goes right back again.


----------



## cwolfec

Your big baby is the cutest thing!  I guess I didn't start early enough picking up my buns, and now they pretty much won't let me do it ever. Just keep at it! 

My rabbits absolutely HATE the sound of the sautÃ© pan too! They go flying from the room whenever I get something in a hot pan. I don't think they'll ever warm up to it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

My patient little clown...







The story goes: Before I recorded this, Monty and I had been playing with this empty tofu container. I would push it near her, and she would alternate between nudging it away with her nose or picking it up and throwing it with her mouth. After she laid down, I wanted to see if she would play more so I could record it. This is what happened instead...

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-1PR22dWVjo[/flash]


----------



## Blue eyes

I'm so glad I finally got a chance to read your blog. I've wanted a Flemish for a long time. My next rabbit will be a Flemish, so this is just so fun to read and see. :biggrin2:

Do you know how much she weighs now? With her being such a large breed, do they suggest feeding her the juvenile pellets for a longer time than other breeds? When are they typically considered full grown?

I've always been drawn to larger breeds. I've had a french lop mix. Ironically the buns I have now are the smallest I've ever had. 

Thanks for sharing your adventures with Monty!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I wish I knew how much she weighs, but I don't have a scale here. We set her on a digital food scale a little over a month ago, and she was at about 7 pounds, but it wasn't exact because she was squirming around and had one foot on the counter. Silly girl  

As far as feeding, I'll have to look into it more just to make sure. I was planning on switching her to adult pellets at 7 months, but that kinda depends on whether she's at ideal weight for that age. If she's under, I might do juvenile pellets for another month. I've had her on pellets and unlimited timothy hay since I got her in mid July, plus increasing amounts of leafy greens (never had soft poo, yay!). I just added alfalfa hay last night and she's totally in love with it. In the future, if I can't find a pellet without wheat, barley, or rye in it, I might just go pellet-free. I'm allergic to gluten, so having anything around with those grains in it makes me uncomfortable. I asked my boyfriend to dump the last of her food from the bag into the plastic container I keep it in, and he did it ON THE COUNTER and left behind a pellet and some dust. Hello cross-contamination!!! He got a lecture this morning when I found the mess. I always do any food pouring on the floor so I can't have an accident like that, and I have informed him more than once that her Oxbow pellets contain wheat, but he conveniently forgot. *sigh*


----------



## holtzchick

I am enjoying Monty's blog! I would love to get a Flemish some day. They are great characters... part of me thinks Phoenix has some Flemish in her but she's WAY too small, Monty is already 7 lbs, shes around 3-4 and is only 4.06 lbs... 

I can't wait till he reaches full size.


----------



## agnesthelion

Funny video with the tofu container. She was SO chill! She was not gonna move a muscle over that thing


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Happy Thanksgiving! I guess it's as good a time as any to update my bunny blog. I've been meaning to for over a week, but my pics are all taken on my phone lately and I didn't feel like emailing them to myself so I could access them from my desktop, and then my USB cable was hiding...

without further ado, it's time for a pic dump!

She has started to flop _next to me_ after she eats her pellets! 





She started nomming before I finished setting her alfalfa hay down (I can't put it in her hay feeder or on top of her litter because she will dig RELENTLESSLY to try to get the last bits of fluff, she loves it that much. So it goes on the bare crate floor where she can get every morsel easily





Monty's as long as a 12-pack! These two boxes were together before she decided to nudge them apart a couple inches, then plop down between 





Part of my good morning/good night routine, Monty steps partially out of her crate for head rubbies, and lets me cradle her head in one hand as I stroke the top and sides of her face. 





I caught her right before a DBF, and you can see her DEWLAP is starting to come in. My baby is growing up :shock:





All flopped out with her head UNDER her water bowl






Monty getting plucked while she eats out of my lap...see the pile of fluff in the lower left corner? Poor fluffybutt is molting again:





She looks like someone spilled coffee on her where her top coat has shed and her fluffy (and much softer, if that were possible) under coat is showing) (and holy crap, now she's a *lot* longer than her stuffed toy that she still ignores)





Dat chin!


----------



## holtzchick

haha Awh! Monty is one big bunny and it looks like the two of you are bonding closer each and every day! I love the big dewlap, not all females get them


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Now for a little about other parts of my life...I cut fabric at work, and they're letting us wear our own crafted holiday-themed aprons between Thanksgiving and Christmas, so I jumped right on board and made one: (shown over the red dress I have on my mannequin)







Last weekend we had my car put into winter mode. I have two sets of wheels & tires, so it was time to get the snows put on. I am quite proud of my paint job on these. I sanded down stock wheels and spray-painted them in my previous apartment three years ago, and they're still holding up!

Forgot image of wheels:





Good timing, too, because two nights later, I got called in to stay late (into the wee hours of the next day) while they refinished the floors in the store, and it snowed a little:





The first winter I had my car, I participated in an ice rally out on a frozen lake in WI and placed in the middle of my class! Not bad for a GIRL on her first time, and having only owned this car for a couple months at that point. I hope to get out there again this year 





I love this car so much


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

holtzchick wrote:


> haha Awh! Monty is one big bunny and it looks like the two of you are bonding closer each and every day! I love the big dewlap, not all females get them



See, and I don't really like them that much. Monty's might "grow" on me as it slowly comes in, so we'll see  I'll love her to bits either way, fat fluffy chin or not, haha.


----------



## JBun

Lol, the picture of Monty's head resting in your hand is too funny! One of my rabbits whole body fits into the palm of my hand


----------



## whitelop

Monty is so beautiful! She seems so chill too!
How can you not love the dewlap? They're so funny, when they use them as built in pillows. It will probably grow on you, you'll walk in one day and she will be sleeping on her own dewlap and you'll just laugh and say "okay, it IS adorable!" 

I really love the apron you made! Its so cute and it looks like you have a real talent. I wish I could sew like that.


----------



## agnesthelion

HolyHandGrenade wrote:


> holtzchick wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> haha Awh! Monty is one big bunny and it looks like the two of you are bonding closer each and every day! I love the big dewlap, not all females get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, and I don't really like them that much. Monty's might "grow" on me as it slowly comes in, so we'll see  I'll love her to bits either way, fat fluffy chin or not, haha.
Click to expand...


Missy, I'm glad someone else admitted they are not a fan of dewlaps! I don't really like them either. I can't even say why and everyone always seems to think they are cute so I never wanted to admit that I don't like them. Agnes has enough of a mane so i won't see hers (she doesn't have one yet anyway).


----------



## holtzchick

Lol I don't like the way it looks but sometimes it is funny to see like a little petite rabbit with huge dewlap like Gracie in her harness lead  it looks cute on her.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Little Miss Big Ears has a new video! I started filming because she was just standing there, which she's never done before. She usually periscopes briefly, then drops back down and goes about her business, but last night she was just standing around, ha! I also reintroduced her to her Quikrete tube, so she goes for a couple runs through it. Watch closely for her standing up for kisses from my boyfriend, too 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8fDj0QUv-k[/ame]

PS: To embed a video, just paste the whole url to it, and when you hit Preview Post or Submit Reply, it embeds like magic! (That's all I did above, no coding or tags at all, and this is what it did) 

:rabbithop


----------



## whitelop

She looks so happy! And adorable!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thank you, Morgan!

And now for some pics:

The return of the tofu helmet! (I wish the pic wasn't so dark. My b/f isn't as good at phone-tography as I think I am) 






I gave her collard greens for the first time last night. She YANKED the whole leaf into her cage when I let her take a sniff, and started munching away.





I think it's safe to say she loves them! Here's what happened in less than two minutes:





"The toy box was in MY SPOT, but don't worry, I moved it!"





Floor snuggles with ear pulls (and tooth purrs!):





She's getting so long! Side by side comparison:


----------



## missyscove

She's gorgeous! I've been working with my two to get them to periscope on command, but they're not nearly as tall as your Monty.


----------



## qtipthebun

Big bunny periscoping is hilarious! She looks so inquisitive! I adore Monty!! I'll have to try to give the Tipper some collard greens...they've got the Monty seal of approval....


----------



## whitelop

Every time I look at Monty I get so jealous of you! I love giant bunnies. I love their giant ears and their long tails. She is so beautiful! And she does look so happy and comfortable!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks guys! Qtip, I hope you're not too picky, because Monty seems to mow down any new green I give her. I'm pretty amazed. The only things she isn't too sure of right now are carrots (ha) and swiss chard (although she was only offered the rib of the leaf with a little green on it, and she ate the green). Oh and she LOVES fresh cranberries. I slipped her one while I was putting together whole berry cranberry sauce and she devoured it. I set aside a handful in the freezer so I can give her one now and then


----------



## ldoerr

I just read your hole blog from beginning to end, and it was great  She is soo huge. Are you going to get her spayed? My rabbits love their collard greens as well. I just got some more today even. They were looking really great and in a big bunch at HEB (a Texas grocery store).


----------



## agnesthelion

She is getting SO long!!! I love that she lays down right next to you like that. She seems like such a happy and content bun. It is hysterical how she moves things out of the way to lay down. Funny bunny


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Happy 12/12/12! Today is especially important to me because it means Monty is officially 7 months old! Too bad I have to run off to work soon  I did capture a video of her little tongue loving on me when I went to say good morning:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myMQSKt1DL0[/ame]

*melts*


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

nomface!


----------



## whitelop

Oh my goodness, she really went crazy on your pants! hahaha. She loves you so much! OR she knows what frosted flakes are and she really wanted the frosted flakes. lol


----------



## ldoerr

She is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I got your card today! I was opening it in the car while driving and I was like 'wtf just fell out of the card!' then I looked and it was tiny snowflake confetti! 
Adorable card and confetti!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I sent snow from Chicago! (even though we haven't had any accumulation this month)

Something totally hilarious happened last night!!!


Let me introduce you to... MONTY DEW
















Yep, totally flopped and everything. She walked in there all by herself, and I didn't get pics until the second time she did it. I love this bunny!

:rabbithop


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She is just so cute. Nothing can get in Serena's way either--she'll just move it as she's a big girl too.


----------



## JBun

She's hilarious!!! What a place to nap! A nice snug crawly hole. I'm surprised that big bun can even squeeze into there


----------



## holtzchick

LOL awh that is hilarious! What a sweet bun, Monty must love you VERY much!!


----------



## Imbrium

wow, she's gotten SO BIG!! I love her random spastic moments in that first video where you reintroduced the tunnel. the second video of her licking your pants reminds me of Hurricane (one of my gliders) - she'll just lick and lick and lick me, lol.


----------



## whitelop

She is just too cute! 
I love her tail.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I brought home a treat for Monty the other day--a really sturdy fabric bolt! Most of the bolts at work are folded cardboard, but there are some like this that are boxy-er and very sturdy. Monty promptly attacked it 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbzp-Dy1w0[/ame]


----------



## Imbrium

that is TOO cute! I love when she abruptly switches to the mountain dew box, like she doesn't want it to feel left out


----------



## missyscove

My boys have some soda boxes they use as tunnels to run through so seeing Monty in a soda box really brings home how big she is!


----------



## whitelop

@ Christina. LOL. I don't think Monty will be running through any soda boxes anytime soon! That is so funny, to think of the size difference between all of our rabbits. Missy probably thinks our rabbits are like mice and I think Monty is the size of a small dog. hahaa.


----------



## ldoerr

Those pictures of her in the soda box are too funny!!! I could not stop laughing


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

As I was poking around on my phone looking for a video I have somewhere of Monty binkying (which has apparently been moved to my computer that's at home), I found a video of her with one of the newer playthings I've given her, a Frisbee! This video was recorded on 11/30, when she was about 6.5 months old. I need to crop a bit of the end of the video off, because she kinda wanders off and doesn't play with the frisbee a third time, but I'll fix that tomorrow. It's almost time to travel back to "reality"... 

Enjoy, while I fly home from CA to see my baby 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVNKx7bDKSE[/ame]


----------



## Imbrium

it always amuses me when they try to pull something up with their mouth while holding it down with their front feet, lol. video is too cute - makes me want to track down a frisbee for my girls!


----------



## whitelop

I love the way she digs at it. hahah. I love to watch them dig, its so funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I am so loving Monty, I saw you posted on my blog with a photo and then saw yours and just had to read it from start to finish. I also loved all the videos of her. She is so gorgeous and I can't believe the size of her, she must eat like a horse...well, compared to my little ones. I so love those ears, I still can't believe the size of them and I've seen all the photos and videos. They must be a world record. I wonder what the world record is for the biggest bunny ears.

Never seen any of the flemishes over here, at least not sold in pet stores and don't know if they are local breeders. You've made me think about it now so I'm going to have a look. She's enormous and I also love her cutie tail. :adorable:

She certainly is so close to you, looks like you have a great relationship with her and she obviously trusts you. I love when she makes her own space. It reminds me of Houdini. I put all the blankets, towel and other things neatly in the enclosure and he sets about to re-arrange everything how he likes it. 

So glad I've found you here and waiting for more Monty tales. By the way, love the name, being British I'm a great Monty Python fan.


----------



## ldoerr

Chrisdoc I think that if you looked up english lop rabbits then you would be shocked at how long rabbits ears can get. Those rabbits ears have to be a minimum of 20something inches long to be shown.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Must have a look...I am just fascinated by these ears....can she fly lol. And she´s big, can´t imaging having a bun that big but I just love her.


----------



## whitelop

Missy, I hope you made it home safely and gave Monty a big hug! I bet she was excited to see you! 
Hope you had a good vacation/get away! 
:dutch


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

My time away was indescribably awesome. I was so reluctant to come home and back to reality. But here I am, and happy I'm back with my bunnybutt  She seems to have forgotten how much she loves licking my pants, but my boyfriend can't fit in the space on the side of her cage where I sit to say good morning and good night, so she just went over a week without that special time. 

Oh, and weirdly enough, she peed on the kitchen floor for the first time ever last night. I'm puzzled, but I also understand her hormones are probably kicking in and I need to get her spayed soon. Kinda scared though...I miss Foo 

Pics soon, once I get them all together from my Christmas trip.


----------



## whitelop

I miss Foo too  

I'm having computer issues so I've been using the ps3 to look at RO. And looking at Monty on a 32inch hdtv is definitely the bees knees! Its like she's here with me size wise. lol she's such a pretty girl.  :dutch


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks, Morgan! That made my day  OH, that and Monty snuggled with my pants and licked them a bunch today. Back in the swing of things, it seems. She keeps trying to eat the drawstring on my new snuggly Hello Kitty pants, but hasn't been able to damage it even if I let her bite it hard a couple times before I tell her no. She picked it up by accident the first time and it took me a second to realize, then she pulled on it and started untying me. Oh noes! hehehe, sometimes it's so cute when bunnies are mischeivous


----------



## JBun

Oh, I know. My rabbits are always going after the drawstrings on my hoodies or pj's! It's like they have this obsession with strings! I'm always having to shoo them away.

It's always so sweet to get bunny kisses, even if it is just indirectly on your pants. She seems like a sweet bun  I really love the pictures of her when she's flopped out on the ground right next to you.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie loves my zippers and my drawstrings too! It MUST be a bunny thing. I have a pait of zebra striped fuzzy thick pj pants and they have really thick strings on them, Ellie pulled them out of the wash hamper and is now laying on them and she is pulling the strings. hahaha. She's crazy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, definitely a bunny thing, Snowy was trying to chew the zipper on my fleece last night and they all love the strings on my jogging pants or the tops.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Good news, everyone! I got a couple new videos of Monty that I'm rather giddy about. First, I nabbed one of her shaking her ears loudly. Secondly, I took one while she was flopped out in the Mountain Dew box. And last but not least, we have a tribute to Qtip, with Monty and the Blackberry!

"Monty and the Noisy Ears"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHDMnO6Wef0[/ame]


"Monty Dew"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbHDGfFd6cY[/ame]


"Monty and the Blackberry"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4k9Lfbo6Qk[/ame]


----------



## BinkyBunny

I wish I had room for a giant bunny


----------



## JBun

Lol, I just love her stuffing herself into that mt. dew box. I can't believe she can even fit that big body of her's in there.


----------



## whitelop

I could only watch the video of her ears, my computer hates youtube, and I hate this computer! haha. 
But that was one of the best things I've ever seen! She is so funny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What great videos..I´m still in awe of those enormous ears, I can´t believe they´re so big. Her in the box is so funny, it doesn´t look comfy but she´s looks so happy there with her feet and butt sticking out. And the end of the blackberry one where she´s licking her lips....nommy so nicé, I´ll have more of that haha.


----------



## Imbrium

I love when she does that crazy binky near the end of the first video... and that butt sticking out of the box in the second one is hilarious!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Good news, everyone! Monty gets to try two new things (gradually) this week. I bought a head of escarole and a small bunch of fresh dill! I gave her a sprig of dill as soon as I got home because she gets so excited when I open the fridge, and she didn't even sniff, just inhaled it immediately. That's my girl!

Dinner is in the oven (thanks, sweetie) and I am feeling kinda grumpy. Ended up feeling anxious about work stuff while I was there today, forgot to bring food (and I have celiac disease so I can't just grab any old snack from the small selection we have in the fabric store) so I had to wait til I got out of work to go get chili at Wendy's. Cooled off with some light veggie and craft shopping, and now I'm home pretty much glued to the couch. I want nothing more than to just stare at the wall and do nothing for a little bit. I have pics of Monty on my other computer that I need to upload and share, so that will happen in the next couple days. Uploading three videos yesterday sapped the patience out of me 

This will be my new mantra:





Source: http://www.etsy.com/listing/93108040/keep-calm-and-pet-a-bunny-13x19-print


PS: I need these as a late Christmas gift: http://www.wowthankyou.co.uk/lcgcreations/products/keep-calm-rabbit-themed-re-usable-shopper/


----------



## Imbrium

**** it, you! now I want the "keep calm and give noms" bag and it says they don't ship worldwide *cry*


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, I just love them, obviously a bunny lover invented these :yeahthat:

Jennifer what a shame, it's a bummer when you see something you love and you can't get it :feelbetter:


----------



## Imbrium

I KNOW!! I want


----------



## whitelop

To keep myself calm, I definitely pet a bunny! They're so good at reducing stress!


----------



## ldoerr

whitelop said:


> To keep myself calm, I definitely pet a bunny! They're so good at reducing stress!



VERY true, though at times they can be the cause of stress.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I second both of those, think they do both in equal amounts but hugging a bunny is definitely an upper for me and always makes me feel so much better with the world.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

As if I haven't already loaded you guys up with cuteness, here's yet another new video of Monty.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZNb5I8aC5k[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Haha she's funny! She was like "screw this box, i need that whole discs worth of food NOW!"


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha that is one smart bunny, why would you be hand fed one by one when you can get the whole lot at once. 

Just seen one really like her on an episode of the Mentalist. Had seen it before but hadn´t met Monty then and the rabbit just reminded me of her as about same size, same colour and big ears :happybunny:


----------



## ldoerr

CUTE and I agree with what Morgan said. She wanted to get the pieces that she wanted and not the pieces that you were giving her


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She's always excited for salad time! So yeah, she just wanted to come and get it herself. She gets up from wherever she's resting when she sees the salad Frisbee


----------



## Apebull

LOL I think she loves her soda box, but she keeps eating in it she won't fit in it anymore. Oh and I love her salad " bowl ".


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just such a lovely lassie. She´s so big as well compared to mine, all three of mine would disappear in that soda box haha


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ugh. In a word, that's how I feel lately. I love Monty, but I hate her big-girl hormones that are clearly in effect. She's not getting cage aggressive, but she IS urinating all over the kitchen, totally out of nowhere! I know it's probably the hormones, so I try not to get too mad, but I can't waaaaaait to get this sorted out. Sadly, she's not going to get as much out time until I get her spayed, because I don't want to stress her out too much. I still sit next to her crate with the door open and she snuggles with her front half in my lap (that's about all she can fit in my small lap, haha). I gotta say though, **** she has a huge bladder. She's trying to flood me out!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha my poor little lassie, she must make very big puddles being her size and I´m sure it´s the hormones. Are you going to get her spayed ?? I had to look back to see how old she is now, gosh how time flies. She must be missing her out time and I bet you are too but not missing the accidents.


----------



## whitelop

Is she peeing in the same spots each time?
I know you don't want litter boxes all over your kitchen. Ellie hasn't gotten into the hormonal stages of life yet, so I can't relate on that point. BUT, I've found with Ellie that she will potty in any sort of box. I can put down a shoe box, or any sort of cardboard box and she'll potty in it. I had to take her boxes out of the kitchen because she would potty in there and not in her litter box, thankfully cardboard is free and disposable. I had some small sheets of cardboard that I put down for her to dig and chew on and she pottied on them too, its like her natural instinct to go pee on the cardboard. 

Could you try that? Like put a handful of hay or greens in a cardboard box and maybe she'll use it? Or put a few of them down where she likes to pee and try to get her to go in the box? That may be easier said than done, but at least you could just throw the boxes away after a few pees in them. Or you might be able to cut a box apart and use the sides of the boxes as a pee guard for your floor; like put hay/greens on the cardboard sheet and see if she wants to pee there? 

I would try it, if I were going through that and if I didn't know that Ellie would always pee on the cardboard. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like a good idea and it certainly isn´t costly but you could have a try. It´s awful when they start peeing everywhere, mine don´t that anymore but I remember before when they used to...I seemed to have the mop in my hand most of the day.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

No, she's doing it wherever she's standing. Twice in front of the fridge where her assorted cardboard is that she was in the middle of chewing on. She was standing on the tile, not cardboard, and just suddenly let loose. Then, the rug in front of the sink, which isn't any sort of corner or favorite spot, she just happened to be standing there. The other spot, I'm not sure where it was because my boyfriend reported it last night but just said it wasn't the rug and wasn't in front of the fridge. I can't put boxes everywhere or keep throwing all of this cardboard away. She's just going to be on lockdown unless I can set her in her litter and get a confirmed pee, then I'll let her out for a few minutes. But then there's still frustration because she poops eeeeeeeeeeeverywhere now. Stupid hormones! Yes, the spay will happen as soon as I can nail down a good place and a hopefully good price. I'm worried, but my boyfriend said he'll take care of it. Oh and she's 8 months old as of the 12th, so yeah it's definitely time. The first fridge puddle was about 3 weeks ago and then didn't happen again for a couple weeks, but this past week has been a yellow flood, so I suspect everything is in full effect now. My big baby is a big teenager 0_0


----------



## whitelop

Awww, I'm sorry she's just going everywhere! That has to really suck! I'll be dealing with it with all that soon enough. I'm really not looking forward to it, as I'm sure you weren't. 
I hope you find a good vet to spay her soon. I think that will make everything SO much better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think that whether it´s a spay or a neuter, it really calms down these habits. I still remember puddles everyone, granted they were small, and poops all over. I seem to spend all my evening sweeping them up. It is amazing the difference it makes. Still some poops as they don´t go into their tray every single time but just a few strays and no puddles at all.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She was in a pen with just bedding all over in the pet store, to a pen with a litter box on a tile floor here at home at 8 weeks of age, and she instantly took to the litter box. Stray poos occasionally when she was wee, but no pee anywhere else. She's been perfect up to about a month ago, and the stray poops outside when she's running around the kitchen has suddenly and exponentially increased, and her poops are as big as cranberries! it's been a very abrupt change, and while I don't expect perfection, she was SO good until now so I can only attribute it to hormones. I look forward to this getting better after her spay. I want my little [big] angel back  I can stand her being a poo-monster occasionally, but the constant mess out of nowhere is stressing me out.


----------



## Chrisdoc

After my experience, I think they almost tell us when they´re ready for the neuter or spay. Mine also with their bad litter habits and their little spats. I knew then that it had to be done and haven´t look back. I´m sure it´s the same with Monty, she´s telling you now she´s ready for you to get it done for her. I´m sure after things will calm down and get back to normal. I think, up until then, you´ll probably just have to cope as best you can.


----------



## ldoerr

Hope that she gets better soon and that you find a good vet at a resonable price really soon. I never noticed anything like this with my girls pre or post spay so can not help you much.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Well, I got to have Monty out for a couple minutes tonight. As I finished up washing her salad greens (red leaf lettuce, cilantro, and some new red kale to try), she hopped into her litter box and took a whiz, so I let her out for the last couple leaves of lettuce and a little hopping before I cautiously cut it short and called her back to "go home". She was a pretty good sport, and I caught a video of some good binkies!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg1nQpYNz-U[/ame]

Gimme a few, I'll get some pics uploaded too


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Post-nom snuggles






Nom nom nom...oh, and her getting-more-prominent flufflap





Attack of the pants licker! aaaaahhhh run!





Ears for days





I love this little fluff on the back of her neck. It has always stood up a little, and now it stands up even crazier now that it's really dry in here. I think of it as her little baby lion-mane. For some reason, it reminds me of Agnes 





Giant bunnies take giant naps. Oh, and flufflap! (pardon the poo mountain, that happens in mere hours)





Giant face washies while I was on the wrong side of the gate, of course. I stepped out to take a pic of the gate from the living room side, and she started being all sorts of adorable.





Last night, I brought some giant TP cores home from work after I refilled all of the bathroom dispensers. These are sturdier than consumer-grade TP rolls, and fit nicely on a giant bunny's head. She is so chill that she didn't even flinch when I slid this onto her face.





Another view





Tonight, I gave her red kale for the first time. I was impressed by the size of this leaf, so I gave it to her whole and rested it on her crate door. She promptly destroyed it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy those are some great photos, I love here sticking her head in the tube, she seems to like squeezing herself into small place like tubes and soda boxes. Those leaves are big, I must look out for some of that in the supermarket. Well and those ears are just something else, I´ve seen bigger now but hers are just the best.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, it's soooooo soft. Sometimes when she's laying on the floor, I'll stick my nose right there and just breathe in the soft warmth, and she tooth purrs while I do it 

Oh, forgot I had these:

Sunday morning, I laid down so she could come snuggle with my legs like she often does, but this time she nose-bonked my arm until I lifted it, then laid RIGHT HERE:





Yeah, against my face. Then I turned the tables and used her as a pillow (not with the full weight of my head, but she let me lay there for a good few minutes):





I guess not many of us have buns who can double as comfy pillows


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty's going on her first trip to the vet today for her pre-spay well-bunny exam. Chicago Exotics is highly recommended by Red Door, so I'm just gonna dive right in and get my sweetie taken care of. I'm so curious how much she weighs!

Edit: (and the spay will probably be next week if they have an appointment available. it includes an overnight stay, which I kinda objected to, but she said they prefer to monitor the rabbits after the procedure to watch fecal output and make sure they are eating. they DO send them home with painkillers)

Another edit: (also, they do NOT fast the rabbits, because they know better! I told the lady I had heard horror stories, so she assured me that they only deal with exotics and told me all the specifics, which made me feel much better. Everything I needed to hear, and didn't want to have to inform a vet of! I feel so good about this!)


----------



## qtipthebun

Giant binkies. I squeed. I'd been wondering what it looked like for a giant to do a binky. And now I have my answer. And it's cuter than I imagined.

Btw, totally love your monster pants!


----------



## whitelop

I can't wait to find out how much she weighs! I love all the pictures of her, she's just so big and gorgeous! It sounds like you have a good vet! 

The picture of you with your head on Monty makes me think of last night and my husband. He was on the couch and he wanted a pillow, he tried a blanket but his head wasn't propped up enough, so he looks around for a pillow and finds my cat on the back of the couch. He took my cat off the back of the couch and used her as a pillow! She allowed that to happen, she just laid there, purred and put herself to sleep with a big man head on her side. It was great.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

qtipthebun said:


> Giant binkies. I squeed. I'd been wondering what it looked like for a giant to do a binky. And now I have my answer. And it's cuter than I imagined.
> 
> Btw, totally love your monster pants!



I've been trying for so long to get a good video with a couple of binkies, but she tends to do them immediately as she leaves her crate, then comes and accosts me for food. And thanks! I sewed them myself  I have a piece of matching fleece (pants are flannel) and I'm thinking of using part of it for a Monty blanket, because my boyfriend and I refer to her as "the Montster" sometimes 



Chrisdoc said:


> Missy those are some great photos, I love here sticking her head in the tube, she seems to like squeezing herself into small place like tubes and soda boxes. Those leaves are big, I must look out for some of that in the supermarket. Well and those ears are just something else, I´ve seen bigger now but hers are just the best.



Yeah, I don't know how she holds them up! Her brother had a slight defect in his ears, and they didn't stand. I really wanted him, even though they said his ears might fix themselves as they grew. I just liked that he was unique, even though I really enjoy the uppy ears now that I have them. I actually don't prefer lops, but Monty's brother's ears were just...different. I think I posted a pic of him on the first page of this thread.



whitelop said:


> I can't wait to find out how much she weighs! I love all the pictures of her, she's just so big and gorgeous! It sounds like you have a good vet!
> 
> The picture of you with your head on Monty makes me think of last night and my husband. He was on the couch and he wanted a pillow, he tried a blanket but his head wasn't propped up enough, so he looks around for a pillow and finds my cat on the back of the couch. He took my cat off the back of the couch and used her as a pillow! She allowed that to happen, she just laid there, purred and put herself to sleep with a big man head on her side. It was great.



Haha, that's hilarious. I used to lay on my kitty sometimes and listen to her tummy gurgle and her loud purr. Monty's guts are always LOUD! I don't feel like that's normal, but she always seems to feel fine and it's like that before and after she eats, so I guess she's okay. Maybe giant bunny parts are just easier to hear.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to hear the vet knows what they´re doing, I´m sure you feel good about that although you´ll miss Monty if they keep her in overnight, maybe it´s cos she´s a big girl. 

Haha, using the cat as a pillow. I sometimes do that with my friend´s dog when I´m down there as she sits on the back of the sofa and she´s so soft and warm, I lean my head on her if I´m fancy a nap.

Monty´s binkies are just so good, I still can´t get over how big she is, you only really notice when she´s with you, she is some size. She must eat as much as my three together, that´s a lot. 

I can´t wait to see how much she weighs as I bet it´s more than my three together as well. Not sure as they weigh just under 8llbs.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'd be scared if she were only 8 lbs at this point, because she's slated to be at least 15 when fully grown. I can't imagine her getting TWICE the size she is now  I'm putting my money on 10 lbs. I don't lift her much, but she's a pretty good chunk of bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Phew, that is a big bunny but she´s such a gorgeous girl. I always loved my small boys but I´ve fallen in love with your big lady haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yay! Monty and I are back from the vet, and all is well. Heart and lungs sound good. Ears, nose, and eyes look good. Gut sounds are good. Then they took her to the back to weigh her and probably check her butt temp, poor thing. It took forever for them to bring her back! She said they were admiring her and petting and feeding her Romaine, so I was like okay fine...but no bun-napping my baby! Her spay is set for next Friday, although I forgot to ask what time I bring her in, oops. The owner of the practice will be doing it, and she is the most time-efficient one, so that's good because they charge for the anesthesia by the hour.

I was pretty close to being right on her weight! She's *9.59 lbs*!

Oh, and the little booger didn't pee or poop in her carrier, which surprised me because she didn't seem to want to pee when I set her in her litter before I loaded her in the carrier (she had been sleeping for a while so I knew she hadn't gone very recently), and we were gone a full hour. I guess all the excitement stopped her up. She made a mountain of poo and ate the last leaves of lettuce that came home with her, and the rest of the leaf of kale I used to bribe her into her carrier


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to hear she got a clean bill of health, she certainly looks great. 

That is some weight, will she get any bigger or is she now fully grown ? 

I bet now you´ll be glad when it´s all over but happier knowing that she´s in the best health for it to be done now.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I've read that Flemish does are typically at least 15 lbs, and she's purebred, so that's what we're looking at  I think I read that she'll grow for another 6 months or so (til 14-15 mos of age). At almost a pound a month, that seems logical.


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, that will be a seriously big bunny. I can´t wait to see how big those fabulous grow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You can tell it´s getting late....I meant those fabulous ears of hers...:wink


----------



## ldoerr

LOVE the pictures and the binkies  Glad that she is healthy and that you fund a good vet for the spay.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg Missy 10lbs! It's hard for me to imagine a bunny that big. I LOVE the pics of you laying with her. I lay just like that with my two but they haven't let me rest on them like that when they are flopped. She must really trust you 
I hope the spay goes great which I'm sure it will. My vet didn't keep Agnes overnight as he said buns recover better at home where they are comfortable. I dropped her off in the morning and she was home by mid afternoon. Also, see if they can send you home with some pain medication.
Let us know how it goes. We will be thinking of you!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I asked whether I could just pick her up when she's awake and not leave her overnight, but their policy is to keep them for monitoring and it sounds like they really care and know their stuff, so I left it alone. I did ask about the pain medication, and they do send Metacam home, so yay! They wanted to do a fecal lab at today's exam for an additional $30, but I said no thanks because I was only prepared for the $60 for the exam. Her poop looks like poop, she eats like a monster, and shows no outward signs of any parasites. I know I'm not a medical expert, but I'm kinda low on funds. I'll make sure to check that after she has actually been outside on her harness in the grass


----------



## missyscove

Don't worry, her spay should take significantly less than an hour. Do they have staff that stay at the hospital overnight? Many hospitals don't and in that case I really do think it's in the animal's best interest to go home sooner. The hospital I worked at had someone who spent the night and would do night time treatments.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

missyscove said:


> Don't worry, her spay should take significantly less than an hour. Do they have staff that stay at the hospital overnight? Many hospitals don't and in that case I really do think it's in the animal's best interest to go home sooner. The hospital I worked at had someone who spent the night and would do night time treatments.



They are in the same practice as a 24-hour emergency vet, so I do believe someone will be there the whole time. They have a very good entry in our Rabbit-Savvy Vet list here, too:



bunnydude said:


> *Dr. Susan Horton, DVM* (PetBunny)
> *Chicago Exotics, PC* (Also see Animal Emergency 911 above)
> 3735 W. Dempster
> *Skokie, IL* 60076
> (847) 329-8709
> Recommended by: Diane Murphy
> Recommended by: Bruce Mann
> Comments from Diane: Hours: M, Tu, Th, F: 9AM - 6PM; W and Sat: 9AM - Noon. She is a wonderful, personable, rabbit-savvy doctor. Has great people skills too; very good at calming down hysterical bunny moms. The staff is very friendly and all seem to be rabbit-knowledgeable; you feel very confident about having your bun in their care. Also, just as an FYI-they share office space with Animal 911. If you are a patient of Chicago Exotics, and your bun has to be checked in through Animal 911, they can be "transferred" to Chicago Exotics without actually having move anywhere. Most emergency clinics require you to pick up your animal and take them to your "normal" vet when they close for the day/night.
> Submitted: 3/03



I didn't meet Dr. Horton yet, but I'll be creating an entry in the IL thread for Dr. Moy at this practice, because she's who Monty had her exam with yesterday.


----------



## Troller

Good luck. I just neutered mine yesterday and even though its a safer and simpler op I was fretting a bit. The surgery went well and we'll see how the rest goes. Conan the Bunbarian was never difficult but at 9 months I started detected behavior he never exhibited before. I hope it was hormonal and it was taken care of early because if its just behavioral I still got problems. Love my little guy though. Found out he weighs 13lb even. How much does Month weigh?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Woo I can't wait til Friday. Is it right to be this excited about an upcoming spay? Vet says she's in good health and is very knowledgeable (even mentioned a pellet-free diet, surprise surprise), and Monty seems like she could take anything. I called the vet this morning to ask what time to drop her off, and if I should bring any pellets or greens, and she said they buy fresh romaine, cilantro, and veggies twice a week and have pellets and hay in stock at all times. I guess I'll just pack her blankie


----------



## ldoerr

Good luck with the spay  I am sure that it will be fine. It sounds like you have a great vet. How far do you have to drive to get there and how much is it costing again? When I got my girls spayed the vet was 1.5hrs away (each direction) and they charged $400 per rabbit + extras (was quoted $200 each all inclusive). I ended up having to go to that vet more than 4 times before they were spayed.


----------



## agnesthelion

I hope things go good Missy, which I'm sure they will  you will be glad you got it done. It helps alot with some of those behaviors.

My vet had all the food too but I decided to still bring her own just so a) it was familiar to her in hopes she would eat and b) new food didn't upset her tummy. And of course brought her blankie too.

Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Lauren, it's 15 minutes away, and the receptionist said $225 covers most buns' spays, but the actual vet quoted a little higher just in case more anesthetic is needed, and blah blah blah. Then I asked the receptionist why the figures were so different and she said the vets quote high just to cover their butts in case it takes longer and gets more expensive. She also said on the day I'm having Monty's spay done, the owner of the practice who has a specialized method and is a lot quicker will be doing her surgery, so it should definitely be under an hour. So I'll see in the end how much it costs. The cost includes overnight monitored stay plus they send home Metacam.

Thanks Lisa! I'm happy it's soon, and I'm really confident she's going to bounce back and be my awesome little [big] angel again.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Bahaha! Monty still loves her Dew box. I got a little video of her laying down in it and chewing on the end of it, and this pic:







*kisses nose*


----------



## agnesthelion

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Lauren, it's 15 minutes away, and the receptionist said $225 covers most buns' spays, but the actual vet quoted a little higher just in case more anesthetic is needed, and blah blah blah. Then I asked the receptionist why the figures were so different and she said the vets quote high just to cover their butts in case it takes longer and gets more expensive. She also said on the day I'm having Monty's spay done, the owner of the practice who has a specialized method and is a lot quicker will be doing her surgery, so it should definitely be under an hour. So I'll see in the end how much it costs. The cost includes overnight monitored stay plus they send home Metacam.
> 
> Thanks Lisa! I'm happy it's soon, and I'm really confident she's going to bounce back and be my awesome little [big] angel again.



You might want to ask what the specialized method is. There are two different ways spays are done. One is a full hysterectomy where they take out the ovaries and the uterus. The other is where they just take out the ovaries. There are conflicting opinions on which is preferred/better. The house rabbit website insists on the full hysterectomy because leaving in a female organ leaves in a cancer chance. But then there are some vets who believe that taking out the organ that produces eggs (ovaries) takes care of the cancer chances. I am not a vet so I don't know which is better. My rabbit savvy vet does the full hysterectomy so that is what was done on Agnes.

Anyway, just wanted to give you something to think about and research if you want.


----------



## whitelop

I hope everything goes well! And fixes her bad behaviors! 
Ellie and i are sending good thoughts and nose bonks her way!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ditto, here Missy, hope it all goes really well and will be watching out for news after she´s had it done. I love the pics of her in that box, she´s such a funny bunny...will we be seeing the video :biggrin2:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

yes, I should upload that now while I'm knitting...gimme a few


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Video!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIOO4Ir0CG8[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, I just love her...when she takes a bite out of that, it really is a bigggg bite lol.


----------



## ldoerr

She is soo cute  I wish that in that video shown a view that shows her whole body and the part that I assume is sticking out of the back of the box.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

the first "Monty and the Soda Box" shows that briefly. It's on my channel, and it's posted somewhere in this thread I think


----------



## BinkyBunny

I have serious bunny envy


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

BinkyBunny said:


> I have serious bunny envy



:brown-bunny
aww, thanks  

I'm feeling a little crazy today :hyper:
I suddenly feel more motivated than I have in a long time. I've been getting spurts of that the last couple of weeks, and I think it's due to my antidepressant starting to make a difference. I even made myself an actual smoothie instead of having a small snack again, AND captured a video of Monty nomming the end off my banana  Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo3zzxmt674[/ame]


----------



## Apebull

So did you finish peeling the banana and eat it yourself after Monty was done?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, I peeled it and threw it in the blender for my smoothie


----------



## ldoerr

That was SOOOO cute and funny!!!!!! Thank you for the laugh


----------



## JBun

Lol, she's like 'why are you taking that banana away, I wasn't done yet'!


----------



## BinkyBunny

So awesome  Teach her to open your mail and you'll be set! I can't get over how large she is. My two could fit in a 12 pack box together and probably have room! She is just fabulously large!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I went for my usual bedtime snuggle with her and it was odd, she kept coming back to my lap to snuggle more. Usually she'll snuggle for a few minutes and lick my pants, then go munch on some fresh hay that I just put in there. Tonight, she nibbled a couple pieces, then came right back. It's almost like she can sense how big of a day tomorrow is. I'll be at work for the for hours after I drop her off at chicago exotics in the morning, so hopefully I won't be a basket case while I wait for them to call.


----------



## agnesthelion

The banana video is cute. I couldn't tell at first if she was getting any banana or just the peel 
Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I never give mine the peel, didn´t think they could it eat it unless it´s dried. She does look really disappointed that she couldn´t have it all....like, where have you taken it. I just love watching them nibbling banana and the sound they make it so funny. 

Wishing you well today and keep us posted of how she´s doing. Nose rubs and cuddles from my three boys arty0002:


----------



## qtipthebun

Hi Monty, Tippy here.
You're so lucky that your mommy lets you nom bananas like that. Mine will only cut little pieces and feed them to me. I never get to munch on the big piece like that. adsflkdsjlfk

Tippy's mommy update (yes, I had to move Tippy to get to the keyboard). I just want to add that the reason that Tippy doesn't get to nom bananas like that is because she's not as well behaved as you around food, Monty. She'll grab the whole thing and run off with it. aldkfjdlk

Tippy again (gosh, humans are so annoying when you're trying to type). I think I'm gonna come visit you so that I can nom giant banana pieces.


----------



## whitelop

Good luck today! Keep us updated!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I just got a call from the vet! Dr. Horton herself called to let me know that Monty came through just fine and is in recovery. I took their first pickup slot tomorrow, at 9:30. I can't wait to see my baby! I took a video right before I dropped her off, but youtube won't upload it until I get on wifi, and I'm at work til 2. it's on facebook, but that doesn't really help, haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Tippy, she does appear to get to nom a little more freely, but notice it's through her cage door. She's a force to be reckoned with if she decides I have something in my hand that she MUST HAVE while she's out loose.


----------



## BinkyBunny

I'll have you know during my insomnia last night I watched most of Monty's youtube channel :bunnydance:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great news about Monty, bet you can´t wait to go and collect her tomorrow :bouquet:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Here's the video from this morning:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=822hHUlD_us[/ame]


It feels weird being here without her. At least when I was on vacation for a week, it made sense that I couldn't see her readily. Today, I'm just like "huh" every time I glance over and see her crate standing open, but the kitchen gate also open. Where's my bun? :?

Got a new bag of timothy hay for her at Petsmart (ugh, I know...I have a box of Small Pet Select on order to see how she likes that, but I didn't have enough on hand for even just today if she would have been home), plus a small bag of orchard grass hay  Also found a larger oral syringe, just in case, and bought an extra "salad plate" (frisbee for 99 cents). I found infant gas drops on sale for $3.79 or so at Target last night, so my bunny emergency care kit is finally coming together.

Her crate is going to get a deep clean tonight, and moved out of the kitchen along with the pile of bunny toys so I can give the whole floor a good cleaning too  That's waiting til after I cut up some fleece for little blankies to donate to the vet. I have so much sitting around that it's ridiculous, and Dr. Horton said they'd be grateful to receive some, and that fleece is also handy for hedgehogs.


----------



## agnesthelion

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I just got a call from the vet! Dr. Horton herself called to let me know that Monty came through just fine and is in recovery. I took their first pickup slot tomorrow, at 9:30. I can't wait to see my baby! I took a video right before I dropped her off, but youtube won't upload it until I get on wifi, and I'm at work til 2. it's on facebook, but that doesn't really help, haha.



YAy!:bunny24 so glad the surgery is over for her. I know, it's weird without them at home, Huh? I hope tomorrow comes fast for you to see her!


----------



## whitelop

Hooray for the spay! You have no idea how happy i was to read that earlier, i just got a chance to comment. So glad she made it through and now she'll be your [big] perfect baby again! 

My husband thinks she's awesome, he has bunny envy.


----------



## whitelop

I just watched Monty's first video and she was SO small compared to now. I kind of can't believe it! I also watched the one with her and the jingle ball, i thought she ate the tag and i was like "holy ****e, she ate the tag! Oh, wait, there it is." As she laid down on it. Haha, sometimes i am a bit slow. 

I can't wait for you to get her back in the morning. Let us know how she's feeling! I'm so happy she did so well. Such a big strong girl!


----------



## BinkyBunny

I hope she bounces back quickly and is back to her GIGANTIC binkies of joy


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She's home! :bunnydance:

Vet said she's been eating, and is pretty feisty so that's good. The tech showed me how to make a bunny burrito (as Monty wiggled and tried to hop away) and how to nudge the syringe of metacam into her mouth. She's already had her dose for today, so I'll get to try that tomorrow. She hopped into her crate right away when I opened the door to her carrier. She's laying on her NEW fleece square, munching on a pile of timothy seed heads I set in front of her. She didn't show much interest in a banana end like usual, just nipped it once and went back to trying to clean the goo off her eyes (I'm assuming they lubricated her eyes while she was under anesthesia). BUT she ate a little pinch of the actual banana when I offered it to her. She also ate a couple of pellets that I handed her. I tried to wipe some stuff off her eyes to help her out, and now I'm gonna leave her alone for an hour or so (while I can see her from the other room) and then offer some greens. I'm so happy she's home!

Just add bunny: all clean, waiting for Monty







She's home!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s so good to see her back again and great that it all went so well. she´ll be sore for a few days so probably won´t feel like much but it´ll be nice to have some treats for him to see you can tempt her. Her cage looks great, so nice and clean, I love it when it looks like that but never stays that way for long. Looks even better with Monty in it. 

Keep us posted on how she´s doing and lots of nose rubs and tickles and cuddles and anything she wants lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She's eating pellets from her bowl on her own! Yay. My little [big] girl is so good  I SO don't want to go to work at 2, but I can't get out of it. Someone else already became unavailable and they haven't been able to find anyone to cover, so I definitely have to work  I'm having my boyfriend stay with Monty and keep an eye on her while I'm gone, but it's just not the same. I'm going to try to peek at her tummy before I go to see what it looks like. The vet tech mentioned she needs to be resting for 3-5 days with limited hopping so the internal sutures can heal. Does that mean they wouldn't be visible on the outside? I'll peek later if she comes and snuggles in my lap. She lets me pick up just her front end when she's like that, so I'll be able to see her tummy. My curiosity always gets the best of me.


----------



## qtipthebun

She doesn't look anywhere near as miserable as the Tipster did. Her face is more "thank goddess, I'm home" whereas Tippy's was "f you all. I hate you. Go away. I hate life. f this." And I love that you gave her monster fleece. You have no idea now how bad I wanna go to the craft store and get some monster fleece and make a monster pillow. Give Monty a nose kiss for me and some oats from Qtip.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I still have more of this fleece (and a little bit of the matching flannel) if you want some  I made a pillow for myself with this fleece too, to match my jammie pants!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I found her laying on her side and she let me sneak a pic of her tummy. Goodness, they shaved a lot. Suture is toward the bottom of the bare area because she's on her side. Her head is toward the left side of the pic.






She doesn't seem to have drank any water, but she made a tiny pee spot in her litter right when she got home. I used my finger to dab some water on her nose and lips and she started licking it up, then decided she was interested in the greens I set in front of her. I sprinkled some water on them so she got a little. I told my boyfriend to keep doing that every couple of hours. I hope she pees a little before 6, or else I might have to ask him to try to syringe her a little water. That's going to be hard to explain :/ I don't want to try to demonstrate because I'm trying to leave her alone to relax, and just check on her and push food and pet her every hour or so.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, I hope she gets back to her old self fairly quickly! I always hate looking at the wound, it just looks so bizzare! Atleast when her hair grows back, you'll know she's FULLY healed lol!


----------



## ldoerr

Glad that she is doing well after her spay. I would not let her out of her cage for a week. The hopping around, even a little is not good for them. She will hate you for it, but will get over it soon enough and forgive you


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yay! I'm home! I had my boyfriend check on her at the top of every hour. Right before I left for work, I remembered the idea to add some pineapple juice to the water to entice a bunny to drink and thought I'd offer her a chunk of fresh pineapple at least (my boyfriend likes it on his salads, so he gets and cuts up a fresh pineapple all the time) and found a bunch of juice in the bowl! I diluted it about halfway with water just to see if she'd take it at all, and she went nuts! So I let her drink a couple teaspoons of it from a small bowl, then diluted it some more and gave it back to her. Then I told beardyman to put a chunk of pineapple in a small amount of water to see if that would trick her into drinking more after she finished the juicy water, if she didn't start drinking from her regular bowl while I was gone. He did that a couple times and then when he came back at 8pm he noticed she had drank a substantial amount from her plain water. yay! Then she hopped into her litterbox and peed a nice long, normal pee. Yay! She has been eating pellets and timothy seed heads steadily, and is now munching on a little pile of just hay I set in front of her. Her poops were very small, smelly, and funny shapes right when she got home, but now they are almost up to normal size and not as smelly. Not surprised, since she is recovering and wasn't eating a lot.

I had a good snuggle session with her after I got home from work  She's my giant sweetie! I'm touched that she's still trying to come snuggle in my lap and lick my pants even though she's obviously being mindful not to rest her underside on the edge of the cage. She stopped right before the shaven area was near the metal.

Snuggle pics:





Kisses!





She returns kisses!





I f'n love this bunny


----------



## qtipthebun

Tippy and I are planning a trip to Chicago for the sole purpose of Monty-napping (I mean, you could come too, but really we just want the bun). I shoulda had m'lady swing by and Monty-nap when she was working in Chicago a month or two ago. I'm totally obsessed with her giant, snuggly face (Monty's, not m'lady's...)....

What a sweet bun, giving you kisses after you dropped her off at the vet to have surgery. Tippy wouldn't look at us for a solid two days. She was just like "I know you planned this and I'm never ever snuggling you again".


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ha! You can steal me too, I've always wanted to have two mommies! You two would understand me better than my own mommy does in some things...

I hopped on yet again to update YET AGAIN on Monty being awesome. I took a couple funny pics of her laying in a really tight spot in her cage, eating hay at the same time, and then I thought wow, she's eating more hay than I expected her to. I haven't sorted the seed heads out of her new bag of timothy, but then I remembered the goodie I got her on Friday--a little bag of orchard grass hay to try. I went and grabbed it and offered a small bunch to her through the cage bars. I guess she likes it. I mean, she only TORE it out of my hand without so much as a second sniff. I shoved a couple handfuls in her hay holder. Let's see if she devours that by morning. Ha, she just did her usual thing of try to stand up with her front paws on the edge of her bowl, but she ends up getting at least one foot in the water. I think it's safe to say she's feeling fairly well.

How will I be able to tell if she "needs" her Metacam in the morning if she's acting this normal? She's not sitting hunched, not licking the wound, she's washing her face and twisting to lick her back like normal, and I haven't found any cecals so I assume she's eating all of those as well. It's starting to feel like I planned for the worst, but ended up with nearly the best recovery so far 

Oh, and she's hopping in and out of her litterbox fine to go pee. Her poops are half in and half out, but she's made a point of hopping in to eat hay and make a little mound  Her feet also appear to be completely clean, so I wouldn't reckon she peed on the floor of whatever the vet was holding her in all day Friday after surgery. They said they provide litter boxes with Yesterday's News litter for the bunnies.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad she's doing so well! It's a relief to get that first day over with, and get them back to eating. I think the biggest thing is keeping an eye on that incision for the first few days, to make sure it's not infected, and that they don't mess with it. Luckily my girls left theirs alone. 

I would keep up the metacam for at least the first couple of days. Since it's an anti inflammatory, it will also help with any swelling. I just know after any surgery I've had, I have felt pretty crappy those first few days. I've never had the metacam cause any problems with giving it to my buns. I did have a problem when they gave me tramadol for my buns spays, but I think metacam is more like giving them advil.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh what wonderful photos and she does look so much better. It´s great that she´s getting her appetite back and that´s she now seems to be drinking her water. I love the photo where she´s half on you, she must be so glad to be back with you and just wants some cuddles as she´s not feeling so good. Going to her litter box seems like she´s getting back to normality...yippeee.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Pics from the hilarity last night:





She reeeeeeeeally doesn't fit there anymore, but seems to like it anyway

nom nom nom





She's doing well this morning. She's hopping in and out of her litterbox, left a nice pile of almost-normal size poo. It's normally speckled with sandy brown and the size of large blueberries, but right now it's mostly dark brown and the size of , well, smaller blueberries 

I didn't feel ready or willing to jostle all 9.5 lbs of her into a burrito and then upset her with a syringe. I know, it would be quick enough and she's rather forgiving, but I had an easier idea just for today. Since she's well accustomed to a little over a tsp of fruit a day and certainly weighs plenty, I smeared her daily dose of Metacam on a chunk of pineapple. She took it happily with no medication lost and no wrestling  I cannot stress enough how much of a GOOD GIRL she is


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

JBun said:


> I'm glad she's doing so well! It's a relief to get that first day over with, and get them back to eating. I think the biggest thing is keeping an eye on that incision for the first few days, to make sure it's not infected, and that they don't mess with it. Luckily my girls left theirs alone.
> 
> I would keep up the metacam for at least the first couple of days. Since it's an anti inflammatory, it will also help with any swelling. I just know after any surgery I've had, I have felt pretty crappy those first few days. I've never had the metacam cause any problems with giving it to my buns. I did have a problem when they gave me tramadol for my buns spays, but I think metacam is more like giving them advil.



Thank you Jenny! So far I haven't seen her licking the incision more than briefly right before she retrieves some cecals. I smeared her metacam on a chunk of pineapple and she chomped it down. (see above post)


----------



## qtipthebun

She's so good. I attempted to try metacam on fruit for the Tipster after her spay and she was having none of it. She was like "uh, mom, this isn't a normal strawberry. Why would I eat this?" Monty is such a sweetie. I adore her.


----------



## whitelop

Wow. What a good bun to eat her meds off her fruit! I had a golden retriever who needed meds and we would wrap them in food and he would spit the pill out like 10 times before he actually ate the pill, because he knew I had to keep feeding him food to get him the pill. He was a smart dog, he also knew sign language. Sorry for the random side note. hahaha. 

She is so sweet. I love the pictures of her laying half in your lap. The picture of her laying in the small spot are hilarious! She's really wedged in there! She's like "hmmm, this spot has the best hay, I think I can fit. *squeezes in* Oh yeah, I can totally fit." At least thats how it happened in my mind. LOL. 

I saw that you said something about your boyfriend having a beard? Does he have an awesome beard? I'm like totally obsessed with beards right now after watching Whisker Wars. I wish I could grow a freaking beard. I know I'm a girl and everything, but I want a beard.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, but his brother's beard is more epic than his. His is just a beard.

Boyfriend is on the left here, with two good friends (who are brothers):






Beardybrother:


----------



## agnesthelion

Aaah, cutie guys and beardybrother  how about a picture of you in there with your guy? I can see youna bit cuddling with Monty! LOVE your short hair, btw. Ironically I'm chopping mine tuesday night. Like, pixie type cut. I've always wanted short hair and now I'm going for it. Heck, I'd shave my head Sinead O' Connor style if I thought I could pull that off 

Anyway, glad to catch up on Monty. My kid has been SO sick this weekend I haven't been around much. But I've been wondering how she is doing! I really seems like her surgery went well and her recovery is almost perfect. AND she just could NOT be any sweeter, cuddling with you like that even though she probably is in a bit of pain. Oh my, she's just a doll! I love how she squeezes herself where ever she wants to lay. She doesn't really let anything stop her if she wants to lay there, shell find a way


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

This summer,
We went to the Bristol Renaissance Faire and sat on a tiny bench. 





I ate a turkey leg bigger than my head. I guess I like things giant 





And my dear friend surprised me when just trying to figure out if her camera was working or not (I had just tried to use it to take a photo of her with a guy dressed up as a garden gnome, and it immediately lost it. It saved this photo for some reason, and she liked it a lot)





A couple years ago, when I actually styled my mohawk and paid to have someone else cut it:





A couple of weeks ago, my most recent trim:





I've been cutting my own hair for 2 years now. I started when I was unemployed, so it didn't really matter if I messed up and I do most of it with clippers. I learned as I went and really love how it comes out.

And a flashback to the hair I had until I was 23 or so. This is when I was 11, right after I got Belle. My hair wasn't as light as I grew up, but yeah... I loved this kitty from day 1


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww yay! You are too adorable and you actually look just like I pictured. You know how someone either looks like you think they will or not? You look like how i pictured! Love your hair. And your childhood picture, omg that was my hair growing up too!


----------



## qtipthebun

I think we're actually the same person...I have the same onion shirt.  And I've always wanted a mohawk...but not everyone can rock it like you can!! Plus, I love Rennfaires. Dragged the lady to her first one over the summer (it was tiny, like 20 tents tiny) and 110 degrees out, so we need to find a bigger one...


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

If you end up in Chicago this summer, I'll take ya up to ours! It's only an hour drive


----------



## whitelop

Missy, you're so pretty. I love your hair and that is a hard look to pull off, but you totally rock it! 
As for your beardy-men pictures, those are all some handsome men with handsome facial hair. Haha. 

The last time i went to a rennfair i was like 12 and i rode a camel, twas awesome.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Aww, you guys are so kind. I'll tell Beardyman he has fans, too 

And for Monty's ever-increasing adoring fans, she's doing better and better! She's eating and begging for more  She's a little slow to eat her greens, but I think the corners of her mouth might be a little ouchy or something. There's crust at each corner of her mouth in the fur, but I can't get a good look at it without making her squirm. I tried wiping it off with a warm damp washcloth yesterday after I wiped her eyes, but it didn't help and only seemed to upset her. This is probably normal recovery stuff. My little naked-bellied baby fluffball is doing great otherwise. She's working on her hay and loving the orchard grass, and actually shoved cilantro out of the way to get at her collard greens. Who woulda thunk it? She also got a romaine butt tonight, and chomped that down like usual. Constant crunching could be heard all through the shire for at least 10 minutes


----------



## qtipthebun

You refer to your house as the shire, too??????
My roommate looks like a hobbit, so our apartment is frequently called the shire!!

Q-tip sends nose kisses to Monty but says she'd better eat her cilantro because there's a mini-rex here who would be happy to take it from her if she doesn't eat it fast enough. Looks like she'll already packing a bag for Chicago to steal it...tell Monty to start eating her greens like normal again or she'll have 5 lbs of fluff waiting to steal it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good old Monty, sounds like she´s doing so well. Makes me laugh as Houdini doesn´t always eat all his greens that I put out at night. I put out the same amount each and the others always eat theirs. But, in the morning, if he has leftovers, I always give them to the other two who wolf them down. I must admit he´s not a big green eater, he prefers his hay but he does like fresh herbs which I buy him often. He downed nearly a whole two thirds of a pack of basil yesterday and he just loves dill and sage so I try and buy him things that´s he´s gonna enjoy. The other two will eat most things but eat less hay than he does. 

I hope her mouth clears up soon and that shaved belly will soon be all fuzzy again. She´s looking great though.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I think she's back to her normal eating for sure today. I woke up this morning to find ALL of her hay gone, short of a few crumbs of it here and there and the bits that fell through her litter grate. HAY SLAYER! Her water was nearly empty too. Someone *frown* ate all of the pineapple and didn't cut up the new one he brought home tonight, so I had to get creative with her metacam this morning. I ended up halving 3 blueberries and dribbling the medicine on there. She suspected nothing and gulped them down. As I was typing this, she was working on a normal-sized salad, and now I glanced over to find that the last bit is disappearing into her mouth. Yep, the Montster appetite is back in full swing.


----------



## ldoerr

Glad that she is doing soo well  She really does have a big appetite. My 2 eat not even 1/3 of what she eats in a day.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Well, I need to call the vet tomorrow to see if I can bring her over to them so they can throw some vet wrap around her tummy. She's getting at it just enough that it looks partially open, but I can't get anywhere near it and don't have any of the right kind of wrap stuff. I used to have some, but can't find it. She freaks out when I try to burrito her or get a look at her incision. Beardyman is rather icky-feeling tonight, but even if he felt better I wouldn't want to try to have him hold her while I try to wrap her with something. I'll see what the vet says in the morning.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww darn it too bad she is getting at the incision. Sounds like a wrap will be the way to go. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## JBun

Oh Monty! Doesn't she know she's supposed to leave that alone.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think sometimes you know it´s going to happen but really hope that it won´t but it does.....think that makes sense so yes, better to be safe than sorry. 

Hope you sort it out and she heals really quick.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It was worse than I could see in the brief moments she'd let me peek. I took her to the vet this morning and once the vet and tech flipped her, we all saw that she had gotten into it pretty bad. She opened the skin on the lower half of the incision, and had started to open the muscle layer. They had to put her under to clean it up, slice off the dried tissue, clean deeper, and stitch each of the 2 layers shut again. She's in a soft collar, and has a 14-day sentence. Antibiotics and probiotics were sent home with us :/






They wanted to watch her through the afternoon, but with already $220 in charges from this 3-hour visit, I asked to take her home and called work to let them know I have an emergency and can't come in. This is just like having a sick kid, and on top of that I have no one to watch her because beardyman is sick today. I can't burden him with getting up to check on her and push food every hour when he's recovering from whatever messed with his guts and tummy last night and this morning.

I set up a heater to blow gently into one corner of Monty's crate when I discovered her tummy fur is damp, presumably from the rinsing. I didn't even think of that when I carried her a block home in the near-freezing temps outside. It's cold and windy!  She was shivering a little when I looked, so that's why I grabbed a heater. She is no longer shaking now, has been eating anything I hand her, and is now loafed next to the heater. Good girl. Cross your fingers for her! My poor baby


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh my poor baby she does look sorry for herself :sosad. Hope she heals Ok with the collar but it´s a lot of extra work but at least she´s come through fine...ouch with the cost. Those ears look even bigger.


----------



## JBun

Wow! I'm starting to think I lucked out with my girls leaving their incisions alone. That kind of sucks that she did that, but at least she seems to be doing ok. I hope it heals up quickly for your sake and hers


----------



## whitelop

Awwwww! Look at her collar! My goodness that is so sad yet so cute! Poor girl, I can't believe that she opened herself up like that. How terrible that is. I'm so glad you took her to the vet, good catch. 
She'll heal soon enough and be back to normal. Thankfully she's eating just fine!


----------



## Troller

I'm so sorry to hear that happened, but at least you took care of it quickly and efficiently. Scary thing that. I wish you guys luck.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty is absolutely miserable. She hates the collar, and woke me up so frequently last night wrestling with it, that I am exhausted. On top of that, my left knee feels like I have a knife behind my patella because I tripped down the stairs Tuesday morning and really need to sit still with ice on it. Monty won't let me sit still. She's probably even more exhausted than I am, poor thing.

On a bit of a bright side, medicines were easy to administer this morning. I'm still rather against trying to forcefully syringe them to her because she refuses to be bunrritoed and I feel she doesn't need any more stress. She'll kinda lick at the Metacam, but loses interest quickly. The antibiotic and probiotic both smell yucky, so I don't blame her for not lapping away at them. I loaded up the blender with 2 giant leaves of green leaf lettuce, about 7 chunks of pineapple, and 6 blueberries with 2 shots of water and made a bun smoothie out of that. I measured out a little over a tablespoon of that and mixed her meds into it. She lapped it up very willingly and thought it was a treat. I licked the spatula that I scooped the blender out with, and while it sounds like the mixture might be very sweet, it tastes mostly of lettuce. The pineapple and blueberry stand out more in the aroma. The rest of the 1/3 cup or so of smoothie is in the fridge.

Oh good, her pellets seem to have brought on a little food coma. Finally, she's resting. NOBODY DARE WAKE THE BABY, I'LL KILL YOU.


----------



## JBun

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Oh good, her pellets seem to have brought on a little food coma. Finally, she's resting. NOBODY DARE WAKE THE BABY, I'LL KILL YOU.


 
LOL! Hurry, now's your chance to rest  Sorry about your knee and Monty's troubles. Sounds like a pain, but at least she liked her smoothie. So, did the vet not think that vet wrap would work to keep her from messing with the incision? It seems less bothersome than a collar.


----------



## whitelop

Awww poor girl! I bet she's like WTF is around my neck?! I love when they go into food coma's, its hilarious. 

I'm glad you were able to find an alternative way to give her her meds! That's pretty smart. I bet the smoothie was actually pretty good. I love any kind of juiced veggie/fruit. Hopefully her meds make her feel better and she has a speedy recovery. I still can't believe she opened herself up like that. I swear, buns are nuts. lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I tried and tried to get the vet to just wrap her, but the techs think they know best. If she continues to be this miserable, I'm taking her in again for a wrap. They said they'd try it if the collar didn't work or if she stopped eating with the collar on. I might just claim that and make them burn the fluffybunnybutt thing. It pisses me off. They gave me some garbage about Flemish's spines being so much longer, that even with the wrap they might still be able to bend and get at the wound. I totally just saw a neutered Flemish on here in a wrap! I forget whose, but it was that exact case that made me ask for a wrap. At least she wouldn't be going bananas trying to scratch her ears and wash her face!


----------



## JBun

If you have a horse tack or feed shop near by, you can pick some vet wrap up there for a couple bucks a roll. You can also get it at medical supply stores. It's called coban there.

I think it was Vosify's you saw wrapped up.

Lol, that would drive me crazy too, to have an itchy ear and not be able to get to it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh no Missy just getting caught up on Montys troubles. Wow. Too bad she did that much damage to herself! I have to echo Jenny and say I was pretty lucky too. Agnes never even bothered hers once. But also her incision was like maybe an inch and the shaved area just a bit bigger so I don't think she even knew it was there. 
The collar does suck. I've just never read/heard of much success with rabbits and collars. They just get to stressed with them on there 
So sorry your knee is hurt on top of it all. I'm sure Monty and you will get through this and it will all be worth it in the end. 
Hang in there!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'd need to vet to put it on. Monty SUPER freaks out when I lift her or burrito her myself. Beardyman isn't very good at following directions on the go, and it makes for more stress during bunny handling. 10 lbs of squirming, heavy-breathing bunny is scary :/ and then trying not to pop stitches on top of that? That makes for nauseous, heavy-breathing me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, that poor little girl, she must be so miserable or should I says girls, I bet you´re not feeling too great about this either. It´s terrible when they´re not well and even worse when you´re not well either. And I wouldn´t like to be holding a scruggling ten pound bunny, holding a struggling 3lb one is enough stress.

I hope she settles down and can manage these few days and hope your knee gets better. I know how you feel, I´ve had a bad left knee for a few days, thinks its a trapped nerve but kills when I bend it and couldn´t kneel on the floor if my life depended on it.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah I would want the vet to do it too if she squirms that much. I think you have to gauze on the wound too? Maybe. And if she doesn't like for you to touch her tummy then that probably wouldn't work. Poor thing. I would make them wrap her, because collars are terrible. I would tell a fib and get them to take the collar and wrap her instead  
As I was typing this, Ellie's new toy arrived! Yay. I wish Monty could play with the toy too!


----------



## JBun

No need to make anything up. Just tell them the collar isn't working and you want her wrapped instead. Your rabbit, your choice, not theirs.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'd go today, but we were just there yesterday and today it's 20 degrees colder :/ I pulled the collar so it's flipped upward, because when it was down she could barely walk and would trip and almost bonk her nose on the floor. And she was digging at it like crazy when her front feet would step on it and pin her head. When it's up, she just licks it, no biting, but it bothers her ears. I just can't win. I peeked at her tummy and it looks like it did the first two days she was home. Just a neat, sewn-shut wound. No oozing or scabbing, just a big naked baby tummy 

"I hate you"






"I hate you, but this cilantro's okay"





"I don't hate this smoothie"





Video from last night:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_GSVkE5DOk[/ame]


She seems a little less hectic today. She's resting for longer periods (instead of hopping up every 10 minutes like last night) and struggling less. Ugh I wish I had a playpen already so I could set it up around her cage and lay with her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am so glad to see she´s eating which is a big plus but she does look so sorry for herself with that thing on. I agree if you want the wrap instead of the collar, they should be OK with that, it´s your choice and you´re the one that´s looking after this precious little girl. 

Hope she heals quickly and gets back to normal for you.


----------



## whitelop

I love how she has to put her mouth on every strand of hay before she finds just the right one. hahaha. She's so funny.


----------



## Apebull

Oh no the CONE OF SHAME! Poor thing if looks could kill.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She also occasionally "snips" a couple pieces before deciding to YANK one out of the bunch. Her chewing actually sounds different when she's purposely snipping, it's funny.


----------



## qtipthebun

Poor giant baby. She looks so miserable. And so pissed at the world! Then again, I would be too if my head was in a cone. If you get her wrapped, I think she'd look good in purple!


----------



## ldoerr

Poor baby. I am trying to get caught up and I missed a lot apparently. If you get a vet wrap get one that can not be chewed through. If you get the normal kind they can chew through that in a matter of minutes. Get well soon Monty


----------



## whitelop

How is Monty doing?! We haven't heard anything in quite a while! 
Updates would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I know, I've been slacking this week! Monty is tolerating her collar, kinda-sorta. She has had some mishaps that required duct tape, but I haven't given up on it because I'm so afraid she'll open herself up again. I will, however, be calling to see if the vet has time to check her out tomorrow morning so we can find out whether it's okay to try going collarless. If they think she needs it longer, I'm going to ask them to wrap her because I'm tired of all of the frustration this dumb thing seems to cause everyone, including poor Monty.

After her return from last Wednesday's vet trip, she didn't seem to be drinking very much water. Her bowl went down a little, but she was apparently only drinking a little just at night, because I didn't see her doing it from my spot just in the other room where I can see her all the time. I heard her slurping away and ran in and took a pic!






Here's what her incision looked like after getting repaired. It has a little squiggle to it. I was happy to see that she flopped 





I have all four bun-feet in my lap! This had never happened before, so I took a picture, of course. I was hand-feeding her pellets (bowl was on the top of her crate) and she got excited once she figured out where I was reaching and hopped out into my lap! She doesn't stay once I slack on feeding pellets, though, but it's a start!





I was snuggling with her before leaving for work, and she kept coming out into my lap right when I was trying to get up. It's like she's saying "no, no go to work. Stay and snuggle with me!"





Monty chilling on the kitchen floor, right before she tore her collar landing an over-the-leg jump.





This is her new Small Pet Select timothy hay. It's niiiiiice and loooooong and for once, that's a good thing. It means she can reach it better with the silly collar on, and she really really loves this hay. (Yeah, she eats EVERYTHING, but I'm trying to find a better supplier pricewise without having to store a bale)





And since we can never talk about poop too much, here's Monty's poop now that it's finally back to normal. It was just dark for the longest time after the surgery because she wasn't eating much hay, just her pellets and salads. Yay for hay-ey poop! (See, I toldya it's the size of big blueberries!)







The end.





No really. I took this to show how clean her butt and feet are, despite her inability to groom herself right now. She can get at the tops of her feet and has figured out how to nudge the collar to get her cecals half the time (the other half end up on the crate floor and she turns around to search for them like a mad-bun), but everything else is inaccessible. Poor bun sits around licking her collar because she just really wants to groom herself.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh, and of course I have a new video too 

This is smoothie idea #2--since the lettuce-laced one started to smell yucky really fast. I just did fruit for this one. Frozen strawberries (since that's what I have on hand), a BUNana--that I let her trim the end from--and several chunks of fresh pineapple. Whirled that into a frenzy with a splash of water, measured out 2 TBSP again, and mixed her meds in. She takes it all down without hesitation! (and I have the start to a really yummy smoothie for me!)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ro1gtiYLL8[/ame]


Medicine time is stress-free. I wouldn't do this if she were not eating her pellets, salad, and hay normally because there would be a risk of throwing off all of that gut flora, but this giant is accustomed to getting at most about 3 TBSP of fruit spread out over a day. I just don't give her any other fruit noms during the day, no matter how longingly she gazes at me when I open the fridge and have to move the blueberries. If anyone with a smaller bun wants to try this, you'd probably want to scale back the smoothie amount to 1 TBSP (and the dosages of the meds might be less than Monty's too. She's on .3 mL of Metacam 1x daily, .9 mL of an antibiotic 2x daily, and .25 mL of a probiotic 2x daily. I can go look at the bottles if anyone's wondering which ones) (and I have since stopped the Metacam since it's been a week since her re-stitch, and almost 2 weeks since the spay) (and she was licking that right off the syringe) (here's another set of parentheses since I'm going crazy with them today) . <--a period, finally!

*frowns at adorable face* stop that, I don't want to make your guts all squishy

okay, time to post this.


----------



## Troller

Poor thing, she looks upset by that collar. Glad you and her are keeping spirits high.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Poor little baby, I hope she can that thing off her quite soon. That is big poop, my goodness, I can´t believe it. Good to see she´s drinking water and the fruit smoothie idea is so good to get her to take her meds. She is enjoying that, she justs keeps going back for more and more. Ohh, that scar looks sore, it must be uncomfortable, I bet you´ll be glad when you get back to normality.


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww lil (big) Monty  she seems to be doing better even with that collar. Glad to hear! Her poops are huge! I was stunned to see the difference between my two, hehe.
She is a sweetie and love the pics of her cuddling and on your lap. If she's doing that with a collar on she's doing good


----------



## whitelop

Her poops are the size of Ellie's head. haha. I think I have the smallest baby out of the bunch here, and her poops are pretty small. So those poops are out of this world large! 
I hope she can get the collar off soon! Poor baby. But it looks as if she'll tolerate just about anything. Her butt and feet do look pretty good after not being able to groom! Her butt cheeks look really fluffy and soft. haha. Her tail is as big as Ellie. 

I know you live in the Chicago area and you work at a craft store, but is it a Michael's? My SIL lives in Chicago, I'm not sure what suburb, but she just started working in a Michael's. I was wondering if you guys worked together, that would be really weird. They live near a Garrett's popcorn shop, if that helps. haha. I've never been up there, so I couldn't tell you anything else about where they are or where the store is. But then again you could not work in a Michael's, you could work at a posh privately owned craft store. Yeah, this post just took a weird turn. It almost got weirder but I stopped myself from sharing something. hahahaha. 
And I'm done now.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

No, I work in a Joann outside of Chicago. Michael's doesn't have fabric, so it's a little out of my realm as far as how useful the employee discount would be  Okay, time for me to knit!

And yes, her butt cheeks are so soft! I like to cop a feel when she's relaxing  I like big buns, and I cannot lie!


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha just been back to look at the pic again and her tail is massive and her thumpers are the size of Snowy and all that fur, she looks so soft. I do love the big bunnies, good job I don´t have the room or I´d be tempted. And I´m still open mouthed at those poops, they are some size, mine only do very little ones in comparison. I wonder what they way, is that a really weird question :expressionless


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

They seem to hardly weigh anything. They seem really light for their size, maybe because it's a lot of hay. I'll be gross and go weigh a couple.

It took adding 5 to the scale to get it to register as 1 gram. I tared out a plastic lid to set them on first so I wouldn't be putting poop right on the plate of the scale, haha.

Ew, Monty.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can´t believe you weighed them for me Missy, that´s so funny. Yeah, thinking about it they do hardly weigh anything but I´m still open mouthed at how massive they are, you have one large bunny there.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Well, once you asked, I became curious myself, so hey why not? 

*patiently awaits 4:00's arrival so I can take Monty to the vet*


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. That is so funny! I can't believe you weighed them now, but I feel like I learned something. So if anyone ever asked me the random trivia question, "how much do 5 flemmie poop pellets weigh, by the gram?" I can say 1 gram! That could win me a million dollars one day. 
Okay, sorry. My brain hurts and it makes me a little loopy. 

I LOVE Joann's! We have one of them here and my friend just got a good deal on some fabric to make flowers for her wedding. HEY! I need to ask you a question about fabric fraying! Is there a spray to keep the fray at bay? She got this satin-type fabric and we're cutting them in the shape of flower petals and hot gluing a pearl in the middle to make a flower for the tables. They won't be handled or anything, but we don't want them to be all fraying and weird looking. I think a spray would be good as long as it didn't discolor the the fabric. They have the stick ones too right? Like a glue stick, but for frays. She saw it I think, but was unsure because she didn't want it to discolor the fabric. Thanks for your help! haha.

PS. It looks like Monty's fur is even growing back! From the picture where she's flopped, the top part of her tummy looks like its growing back. Thats good, she'll have new fur in no time. I wonder if it will be super soft too!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

whitelop said:


> Hahaha. That is so funny! I can't believe you weighed them now, but I feel like I learned something. So if anyone ever asked me the random trivia question, "how much do 5 flemmie poop pellets weigh, by the gram?" I can say 1 gram! That could win me a million dollars one day.
> Okay, sorry. My brain hurts and it makes me a little loopy.
> 
> HEY! Is there a spray to keep the fray at bay?
> 
> PS. It looks like Monty's fur is even growing back! From the picture where she's flopped, the top part of her tummy looks like its growing back. Thats good, she'll have new fur in no time. I wonder if it will be super soft too!



Nice rhyming  I don't know of a spray, but good ol' Fray-Check is an old standby, and they even sell it in a pack that includes a tip to screw onto the bottle that makes it easier to squeeze it just onto the very edge of a fabric. I haven't tried it out yet, but I've heard that's always been the best thing. Of course as with anything else, you'd want to test it on a scrap to see how it looks when it dries, but I think it just makes the edge look sliiiiiightly dark like it's wet, but doesn't yellow or anything.

Clear nail polish can be used also, but that's even more tedious to apply to the edge and then let dry, and looks wetter than Fray-Check

If your satin is all polyester, you can melt the edges. Hold the edge of a piece over a lit candle, starting far away and slowly getting closer to see where it just starts to heat it without starting on fire. It will curl ever so slightly and after you let it cool, there will be a hard edge all the way around that will not fray. At a distance, you don't be able to see it at all, same with Fray-Check

Some actual internet info to back me up: http://www.ehow.com/how_8627990_stop-satin-fraying.html
haha


And the gray part where it looks like her fur is growing back was always like that. I think they just didn't shave that part as close.

Oh, and they won't wrap her. I got back from the vet a little bit ago, and they blah blah blah cone blah blah. Blah. stab stab collar stab.

Otherwise, my bunny is perfect and she has gained weight since the 30th. She's now 10.08 lbs! So she has gained about 8 oz since her initial exam two weeks ago. Go, Monty, go!

arty:


----------



## PaGal

I have been spending wayt too much time in the past two weeks slowly but surely reading through several of the blogs. I really enjoy yours! Of course, I am a little biased. :blushan:

I was wondering if you by any chance know how long Monty is. I measured Thumper nose to butt yesterday while he was stretched out on his side and was just wondering how they compare. I know Monty is big but it's hard to really get her actual size just through pics, if that makes any sense.

Thumpers dad was huge. His mom was on the small side. He was the smallest of his brothers and sisters. He seems kinda small but it hard to say for sure. You know when you are around a large bunny you just get so used to it that you don't realize how big it is until you get around a smaller bun. I'm the same way with my dog, he doesn't seem all that large to us till we are around a friends dog.

Sorry I rambled.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I don't mind rambling at all!  i'll try measuring her length soon when she's out. If it helps any, a full tile in my kitchen (this is probably that stick-on linoleum stuff) is 12". So then the lines in the design are every 6". She's long!


Small update: Monty got to try endive for the first time today! And it should come as no surprise that I recorded it 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=365yciPh2c8[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Haha two ears up is right! I love when they eat things like that, like eating it without dropping it. Ellie does that with whole romaine leaves and its awesome, since they are bigger than she is. 
It looks like she really likes it! She isn't very picky though, right? 

I just realized how much I love how wide her nose is. I just love her nose. haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I love how it looks like her nose forms a cream bowtie shape underneath it. And yes, she's not very picky at all. She eventually eats every new thing I give her. Some things, like small pieces of orange or red bell pepper, I've never witnessed her eat. She sniffs at them when I offer them to her, but won't bite into them. If I set it on her crate floor, it's gone when I come back a while later. Maybe it doesn't smell appetizing refrigerated, but better when it's room temperature.

The first time we brought a whole pineapple home, it was sitting on the floor in a grocery bag with the rest of the groceries and she started eating and yanking on the leaves. I had to run and google whether that was okay for bunnies, and the internet kinda said no, so I had to take it away. She looked so disappointed. The first time I offered her a floret of broccoli, she almost bit it, but backed off, so again I just left it on her floor. It disappeared later, and now she takes it immediately when I offer it. Funny baby. 

She's such a good baby about eating her veggies  She hasn't met a leafy green she doesn't like--though I'm going to have to man up and offer her chard again, because it didn't go well the first time. It was just the rib of a leaf that my boyfriend had pulled most of the green stuff from. She started to eat it from the skinny end, but once the rib got bigger she stopped and focused on nibbling just the green bits off the rest. Maybe it was too bitter for her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just so lovely, she has got a cute wide mouth and nose. That´s weird, I feed mine endives but they don´t look anything like that, maybe you call them chicory ?? 

Mine are like that too, sometimes, they refuse things the first time but then wolf it down when you leave it. I bought some fennel the other day and I´ve been feeding them the greens. Sniffed the first day and weren´t keen but ate a plateful this morning. 

They´re not fussy though most of the time and will eat anything I put down, especially Bandy although I´ve just caught Snowy going into Houdini´s cage to finish off the veggies he left this morning lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, the sign at the store also said chicory is an alternate name for it. I never saw the stuff in a recipe before. I'm buying so many new things now that I have Monty! The cashier at the grocery store was like "what is this? I don't even know what this is" and I had forgotten for a second what I had picked. I told her I went through so many things deciding which greens to give my giant bunny this week and she looked at me like I was a Martian.  "Is your bunny going to eat ALL OF THIS?" she asked as she rang up the watercress, endive, kale (actually mostly for me), and red leaf lettuce. Yes. Yes she is. Probably better than YOU'VE eaten all year, cow.

Sorry, that was unnecessary, but she wasn't really "with it" for a middle-aged cashier. I had to repack the bags I brought because she made them topple over and crushed my greens. Duh.

Okay, I've had a rough day at work and it's evident that I'm taking it out on some stranger I interacted with briefly yesterday. I'm gonna eat some gfree oreo-type cookies and chill out now  <3 you guys!


----------



## PaGal

Thanks for the offer to measure Monty. I just thought you might have already. It's not something I would have thought of with a smaller breed.

Thumper will eat hay and veggies he is used to from my hand but
anything new has to be placed in his bowl or he won't try it. He's so goofy!

I have the same problem at the store buying bok choy for Thumper. First
I have to tell the cashier what it is, then they have to find someone that
knows the code and finally I am told how they don't sell it much. Each and
every time. It might not be going through it all but he really enjoys it.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Missy you sound like me when people ask me if I really eat all the green stuff I buy! 
I don't buy THAT much anymore, since Ellie hasn't been introduced to much yet. But when I was feeding Foo 6 cups of food a day, I was buying several bunches of cilantro, a head each of romaine, red leaf and green leaf, on top of a bag salad mix and little packages of herbs. Then kale sometimes and of course MY OWN head of lettuce, because god knows I couldn't steal the rabbits lettuce or she would KNOW! haha. So I bought all that stuff, along with assorted fruit and other assorted hard veggies that weren't greens and they would be like WOW you eat all this? I would say yes to some stuff but a lot of it was for a rabbit...then they look at me like I'm totally insane and I sprouted 4 more heads and one of those heads is Medusa and the other is Rush Limbaugh-not that they would know who that is-and I just have to stand there and say YES I HAVE A HOUSE RABBIT, WHO LIVES WITHOUT A CAGE AND USES A LITTER BOX! SHE Sorry, I also went a little ranty. It has also been a long day for me too.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

You know a MAN bought the apples when one is big enough to lop one side from and have it be bigger than your palm. I cube my apples--call me a freak, but I don't like wedges or slices (and I just discovered a couple days ago that trying to eat one whole makes the gums around my front teeth BLEED--a new development). I just cut each side off right next to the core, and cube those, then cut the little sides left over, cube cube, and then nibble triangular slivers off the core above and below the seeds so I use up as much as possible. I gave one side to my boyfriend, one cube to Monty, and I still have a ton for myself. Men and their size complexes 

Also, I swear I'm not a freak. I originally started cutting my apples this way when I had a desk job and needed my hands to stay clean, but I wanted to snack on an apple in between waiting for documents to render or be able to grab a bite to chew on while I typed more. Solution--cut it into bite size chunks!

Okay, fine, I'm a freak. But I'm an efficient one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, we all have our little peculiarities so I don´t judge anyone, do what´s best for you. 

Same her with the veggies, people look at you as though you´re mad. I love it when I´m buying carrots with the tops and I look at every single packet to see which is the freshest and you can see people thinking "what the heck is she doing" and when you tell them it´s for the rabbits, they sort of quickly walk way. I´m always checking out how fresh the tops are on loads of veggies and if they´re not right, I´m not having them. 

Mine love endives but ours are live closed leaves and a much lighter colour, they´re white with a green tip, they look like a really small romaine lettuce but with smooth leaves. Mine love them so get them quite often. Mine are loving the fennel greens as well, weren´t sure at the beginning as they smell a bit of aniseed but they wolf them down now. Apparently, they can eat the bulb as well but haven´t tried that yet. 

Mine eat loads so can´t imagine how many you get for Monty as she´s bigger than my three put together lol.

How´s she going on with her colour and how long to go before you can get rid of it.


----------



## Troller

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I'm buying so many new things now that I have Monty!



Us bunny people must be like that. My wife was always good with vegetables, me I know the basics but boy have I learned from trying to bring new stuff for our rabbits. Hell, I think they might be influencing me to eat more greens and thus be healthier.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I gave Monty some un-collared run time this morning  She let me adjust the ties on the collar last week while she nommed pellets from the bowl in my lap, so I figured I should be able to take it off and put it back on the same way. I was right! Most of the time she was out, she harassed this box hardcore. 







I even took a video because she's never gone after it quite this much before.
(which I'll link later, because I'm having trouble somewhere between youtube and my phone)

If it's not playing, try back later. Youtube can't seem to get itself together and process this thing, and I've been waiting half an hour. I might have to send it from my phone again. Stay tuned!

Then she finally relaxed after some binkying around  Here's an unobstructed view of all 10 lbs of her! :bunny17:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Video finally works!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQct-YzKf6s[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

you´re right, she´s enjoying that box. Oh, those ears, I´ve so missed them, she´s just such a lovely looking lassie, the more I see her, the more I´d love a big bunny


----------



## whitelop

She was going nuts on the box! haha. It was funny. 
Can she have her collar off yet? Poor thing. I bet she enjoyed some time without it. I wouldn't want to be stuck in that thing either. 
I love her little dewlap! Its so cute. 
Does she let you pet her ears? I would be all over her ears if I had her. I love Ellie's ears and they're like...an 1/8 of the size of Monty's. 

Hahaha. I thought about you last night, because we watched Monty Python's The Mean of Life. It isn't what Monty is named for, but it still made me think of her. We watched it because my husband wanted to know why all women hated Monty Python movies. I don't hate them because I understand British humor, but I think most women hate it because they don't get it. Silly broads. :nod


----------



## agnesthelion

Aaaaah, Montys dewlap, ok....I think it's cute  I'm not always a dewlap fan, but her dewlap is oh so petite and tidy on this big ole Flemish, it makes me smile.

Loved reading the veggie rant. In the summer I try to get my veggies and herbs at the farmers market, winter it's the grocery store. I've explained on more than one occasion To the checkout gal....they are for my rabbits. Sadly, it's never been received as a normal comment. I get weird looks all the time. OR, also, I'm usually with my son, and he (at the age of 4) is pretty darn rabbit savvy too. He's my shopping partner 99% of the time so I'll ask him "buddy, will the buns like these greens?" or I'll see something at a good deal "ohhh, buddy, let's get these for the rabbits!" He always is just as excited saying how much they will surely love them.....AND then we both look up and the other grocery store patrons are staring at us as if are both nutsos shopping for rabbits.....lol....


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Actually Morgan, that is why her name is Monty. Not that movie, but it is for Monty Python. She's my holy hand grenade bunny 

No, I can't have her collar off full time yet. I took it off again for 20 minutes tonight while I was cooking and watching her, and she ended up grooming way too close to the incision, and was pretty set on getting at it, so I put her collar back on to be safe. Poor confused baby.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I remember you saying it was for Monty Python. I´m a big fan from my youth when I used to watch the series. I also love the films but the Meaning of Life is my least favourite, I loved the Life of Brian and the Holy Grail. I still laugh my socks off when I see them and I´ve have seen them a lot. 

Poor girl, I bet you´re counting the days to the collar coming off. 

And Lisa, we´re all the same when we do our shopping. I was buying a bag of salad on my way home for the buns. Can you believe, I looked at about 10 bags to see which one I thought they´d like best.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Late night treat for you guys: I got a better video of Monty nomming on her drugged smoothie  It gets really good around 2:00 in. You can hear me stifling giggles, trying not to distract Monty. I love my giant floof 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3XrY7d8jNk[/ame]

And yes, I had her out for over half an hour tonight (plus another almost half hour earlier) with her collar off both times and in between since I was in the kitchen cooking and peeking in on her. This is one HAPPY bunny


----------



## Misschief

What is in the smoothie??


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I blended a handful of frozen strawberries, a whole banana, and several chunks of fresh pineapple, then I mix her dose of antibiotics and probiotics into about 2 Tablespoons of that smoothie.  I save a little bowl of it in the fridge (without drugs mixed in, of course) and it lasts for about 3 days. (and I add stuff to what's left in the blender for a smoothie for myself)

Just 2 more days of the medication, then she'll officially be off everything from her spay. yay!


----------



## Misschief

I was never given any ani biotics after Bug got Spayed :S but I need food that will entice her to come to me, every time I have to pick her up our bond takes a step back.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She was only given antibiotics because 3 days after the spay, she chewed her incision (skin and then partway through the muscle wall) open and had the beginnings of an infection. Preventative measure to make sure she didn't get an abdominal infection :/

Have you tried offering her pellets from a bowl near you, then over time move it closer? I am now able to get Monty to snuggle with just her front half on my lap (she's big, I'm small) because I did this, eventually holding the bowl in my lap every time I offered her pellets. She only has hay and water in her cage (as far as edibles go) and I hand-feed her salads and pellets when she is out for run time. It has really built her trust and affection toward me.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww Monty nomming the smoothie. Adorableness  I love how excited she gets and then her face shoved in the bowl. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, that is so funny. I love how she sticks her nose right to the bottom and licks it all clean, it was so funny seeing her mouth going from underneath the container. 

Good to see she´s seeming much better and almost back to normal. Can´t wait to get her collar off lol.


----------



## whitelop

That was the best video I've ever seen! I was laying in bed watching it on my phone while my husband watched Leno and he was like "wth are you watching?" So I showed him the video too and he laughed pretty hard. He was like "ahhh, look ate her mouth! She's SO big! Ellie is...TINY!" hahaha. It was so funny. 
We were cracking up last night! Thanks for that. 

It looks like she really likes it! You might have to continue smoothies after she gets off the meds, she may be disappointed without them. She was SO excited to see the cup! Such a smart girl.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She'll be back to BUNana trimming duty after we're done with medicine  Ah, she's so crazy. She's obsessed with digging at the kitchen floor right where that box is standing up.

She's loose in the kitchen now with her collar off. Oh how I missed this. I put her litter box outside of her crate so maybe she'll use it instead of peeing in a corner of the kitchen like last night (after she had been out for a good 40 minutes, so I think it wasn't like her pre-spay pee messes, she just had to GO after all that time). I usually close her crate door if she goes in there voluntarily, only because it coincides with the time I wanted to put her away anyway so I could go do something. I think she must assume that's going to happen every time, so maybe she didn't go to her litter box in there because she wanted to still be out. I'm going to buy a second one, just haven't remembered at Target the times I've been there recently.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

My bunny valentine
Sweet, comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your ears are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet you're my favorite fluffybutt


----------



## Chrisdoc

Who needs a man when you´ve got a bunny...happy valentine to all bunny lovers :bunnyheart


----------



## whitelop

Awww your poem was so sweet! 
Happy Valentines day!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It's a spin on one of my favorite Frank Sinatra songs  "My Funny Valentine"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvrSHVsRDo[/ame]

I like the way the song sounds, but also that the lyrics are kind of a back-handed compliment


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love Frank Sinatra and love the film that song is from "Pal Joey". Yes, you´re right they are back handed compliments but the lyrics are kind of nice.


----------



## whitelop

HAHAH. Now I get it! I didn't put the words to music in my head! But I get it now, thats so cute. You're pretty clever Missy. haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I love the tiny grunts Monty makes when she's washing her face!

:bunnyheart


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s a big face to wash so no wonder she grunts. And yes, I love your version even better lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Healed bunny tummy!





Two weeks ago it looked like this:





She takes "hitting the hay" very literally.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahha Awh great to see she's all healed. Now that she's spayed maybe she will gain more weight and become bigger! She's really cute and her size is amazing! I watched the video of her digging onto the cardboard. Seems like a typical female, annoyed by how it's in her way and trying to dig it out! 

Any plans on getting a bun to bond her with for the future or is Monty going to be the only bun in your life? 

Hoppy valentines day from my two


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a difference, it´s amazing how quickly things heal but her bare tum still makes me laugh, wonder how long it will take for the fur to grow back. 

Looks like she laid like that cos you asked her to do it to take the photos....she´s such a lovely girl, I´d love to see her with Mr Right lol.


----------



## Misschief

Bug's has started to grow back, Bug is still so much smaller than Monte, I wonder if its because she may not be a pure bred or she is just really young


----------



## agnesthelion

Hitting the hay  love it!


----------



## qtipthebun

Oh heavens. The cute.


----------



## ldoerr

SOO cute. Just getting caught up. I have been watching your videos when you post them on youtube.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I know! Thanks for your comments on the videos, Lauren  I love getting emails from youtube.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Woohoo! Just stopping by real quick to share today's triumph: I got a video of Monty entering the "Monty Dew" box  I'll do a better update later 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4CHEP2zodY[/ame]


----------



## Apebull

LOVE it!!! She's like I'm in and now relax.


----------



## JBun

Monty is hilarious!!! I can't believe she just squishes herself in there, and LIKES IT  You should poke holes in there for her front legs, then she could just walk around with her Mt. Dew box on like a jacket, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I laughed out loud at that but I bet she´d do it. I can´t believe how she wiggles in there with her head out of one end and those enormous feet at the other, she is so funny. Looks like she´s getting back to normal and that´s a great thing to see.


----------



## Troller

That is rich, it's cool seeing rabbits enjoy themselves like this.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh yes, she's seems all back to normal. If her tummy fluff wasn't missing, you wouldn't even know anything happened. I have a second litterbox now, and I'm working up to leaving her out for longer periods of time. She's mostly a very good monster, but I have to get after her to stop digging at the floor obsessively. I know it's natural, but if she isn't actually moving anything, I don't want her to make it a habit, because I'm sure the people below me can't like that noise. There is no insulation in the floors or walls at all, so any sound carries pretty far. (I used to live on the first floor in this building and could hear the idiots upstairs playing beer pong. I could hear the ball bouncing across the floor, even.)


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don´t I just know what you mean. Two of mine have got this obsession with something under the TV unit, not there´s anything there but they sniff and dig and crawl under there and dig again. I can´t figure it out but it´s difficult to stop them. They´ve got a digging box and toys and loads of stuff but that one spot sure has something that attracts them. Who can figure them out lol.


----------



## Tauntz

Mmmmmmm good to the last drop! 
I wants some more, please! lol 

Loved the video & thank you for the smoothie recipe! Hope I never need it to give medication to my bunnies but great to know it works so well for getting them to take medication.


----------



## agnesthelion

Missy! That is the best video ever! Monty has got the be the queen of "i want to lie here no matter how I don't fit". 
Seriously I love her. She is a character 

If I were you i would totally share that video in a regular thread for those that might not stop in and see your blog........


----------



## whitelop

I watched the video yesterday but couldn't comment, I laughed so hard! It was really the best video ever! How funny is she. She looks so comfortable though and so happy to be in the box. How is she doing with pottying in the floor, has the second litter box helped? I wonder why she is digging like that, I wonder if she smells something different on the floor that she didn't smell before? Rabbits are strange. 

We used to live in apartments, that were once a surgical rehab facility. It actually looked like a Days Inn, from 1970, lmao. But the walls and floors were SO thick that we couldn't hear anything! We had 3 dogs in our 400 sq foot apartment and our next door neighbor had a 120 lb dog, we never heard each other. I would vacuum the carpet at midnight and my neighbor downstairs never heard it at all. I guess when they built it for being recovering for surgery, they had to make the floors and walls thick so no one could hear the moans and screams coming from the people in lots of pain. hahaha. It was the best though! Other than it being 2 rooms and stifling small. 

Oh and I love Bits of Fry and Laurie! This is hilarious! Hugh Laurie just got hit in the head with a cricket bat and it was so funny and too hard!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it´s so good to see you like them, their humour is so British so it isn´t always easy to understand or find funny. I think they´re hilarious. Have you never seen Black Adder with Rowan Atkinson, they both appear in there and that is also hilarious. 

Missy, I just had to have another look at the video. I just love everything about her, I´d forgotten about her fabulous ears but she is such a pretty girl.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Here's some cuteness from today's romp in the kitchen. I was trying to get a closeup of Monty's nose, and then she got fed up with that and demanded attention from...my toes?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsqFg3Rw9g4[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Missy lmao. 'hey thats my butt!' I laughed pretty hard. 

I think that if she wanted to Monty could jump on top of her kennel! When she stood up her head went over the top of it. She could just hop right up if she wanted to. 

Oh and her ears are as bigger than your feet. haha. Thats a big rabbit ear!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She nose bonks me in the butt all the time! She'll be flopped out on the floor against the gate, and off in zzz land, but as soon as I squat down to get the vinegar cleaner from under the sink, she runs over and bonks my butt! It probably only reinforces the behavior when I bust out laughing, but I can't help it. Silly butt pirate bunny!


----------



## Loopsy

Her feet! I can't get over how cute those giant rabbit feet are.


----------



## holtzchick

She is super cute. I love that she's not overweight either. Most of the flemishes ive seen in person have been morbidly obese and I just don't understand how they get like that. Monty is just perfect


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

She's still a baby, but I plan not to make her porky. She's actually a little underweight for her age, according to breed "standards", but her bones aren't protruding so the vet said she's fine. I think she has put on some weight in the last week or two. She seems a little "wider", and she's having more trouble than usual getting into her Dew box. Silly clown bunny. :bunnyheart


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy she is such a lovely girl. I love how you stroke her with your foot and she just lets you and crouches down so you can do it even more. And every time I see her, I just fall in love more with those ears, they are unbelievable and those feet as well. I suppose having such small buns, it´s an enormous difference. ´


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

This is from yesterday, so Hoppy Belated Monday!

Monty shares some hoppiness:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23WSHpKkZbE[/ame]

In crappy news, I had to rush into a dentist yesterday to find out why I've been in some extreme discomfort since this time last week. It's what I suspected: a broken molar now has an infection building under it, and it's time to stop putting off the root canal and crown. Root canal is scheduled for 12:30p Thursday, and I **** you not, I am ELATED. I can't wait to bring an end to this pain. Please no horror stories here. I am just hoping for the best outcome and welcome any well wishes  (i already have one crown, 'twasn't a big deal to me, just something I had to do. This cavity already existed, as did many others, but I lost my job soon after that) whine whine whine. I'm ready to rumble.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Big bunny binkies are so different, sort of slower and more defined....her whole body moves from her tail to the top of her ears. 

Dentists....yuk, not my favourite place but I´m sure it will be painless and get rid of the problem...it´s just something that has be done. I had an operation on taking away the root of my tooth and then sewing my gum up and I think that´s the worst I´ve had so a root canal and crown is a piece of cake. Good luck anyway.


----------



## qtipthebun

Monty, know I say this out of the greatest fondness for you, but you're so effing clumsy when you binky! It makes me laugh really hard! Nothing dainty about a giant's binkies!! I adore you, Ms. Monty, and will watch videos of you tripping over the rug any time. <3


----------



## whitelop

I kind of love that she almost hit the cabinet but stopped herself! haha. She's so funny. 

Good luck with your root canal! I'm sure you'll be fine, just take it easy! I got two wisdom teeth taken out a few years and it was terrible, but I'm a big wimp when it comes to mouth stuff. I really hate teeth. You'll be fine though! Lay in the floor with Monty, she'll make you feel better! Make Beardyman wait on you hand and foot while you have a sore mouth! 
Are they putting you under or just giving you the novocaine? I have to always get triple the dose of novacaine because my body just drinks that stuff up, haha.

Ellie sends nose bonks and I send well wishes! :hugsquish:


----------



## Loopsy

Good luck at the dentist!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

qtipthebun said:


> Monty, know I say this out of the greatest fondness for you, but you're so effing clumsy when you binky! It makes me laugh really hard! Nothing dainty about a giant's binkies!! I adore you, Ms. Monty, and will watch videos of you tripping over the rug any time. <3



:bigtears: I'm not clumsy! I'm a big beautiful bodacious beauty, and I like to karate kick the stove to let everyone know I'm here!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty got to nom on a strawberry this weekend! (I had something cuter written on my first try, but chrome kinda failed on me so I had to force close. yay, old laptop)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmCL_cqah7c[/ame]

I dumped Monty's box of paper out this morning and she set to work rearranging it quite a bit. I like how she shoves stuff under her butt and then hops away, only to turn around and find it's still there.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFb4Amat4Aw[/ame]

A couple days ago, Monty decided to open the other end of her Dew box. Results:










Then, while Beardyman was helping with her litter, she decided he looked like a parking garage and took up residence.









Gutsy bunny. I don't know that I would have crawled in there and flopped. She just laid there like "no big deal, just staying warm"



Monty flopped out in her new drive-thru Dew box. She walked in this time when it was on its side, and just kinda gave up.





This is how bad her butt sticks out before she flops and makes her hips thinner.





Just chillin', ya know. Her dewlap looks cute. I think it's growing on me.





My shift got cut short last night (yay) because the snowstorm meant hardly any customers came in, so I had to eat my snacks when I got home, including the BUNana I had her trim before I left. She was showing a great interest in it while I was eating, so I threw her the peel with the last bite of fruit in it. She seemed more interested in devouring the peel.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty took a nap during lap snuggles last night. Um, hi Monty!





And lastly, a little "me" update: I cut my hair some more on Sunday and I'm really happy with it


----------



## Chrisdoc

My gorgeous big bun...it is so funny, she sort of pushes the paper under her and then looks round and it´s "hey where did that come from" that is so funny. 

I´ve tried mine with strawberries but only Bandy likes them...well, he likes everything lol. 

It´s like a mountain dew jacket, she is such a scream. Wow, those ears just amaze me, I´ll never get over how big they are. 

Cute haircut, don´t think I could carry something like that off, well not at my age now but it does suit you.


----------



## whitelop

I love the picture of her face sticking out of the the dew box, with her head on the floor. You should put that in black and white and frame it. I would. haha. 

I love your hair! It looks so good on you! I could never do that, I would be worried about the way my head looked. But you have a really nice head shape. <-Yes, weirdest compliment ever. lmao.


----------



## agnesthelion

I seriously think the pictures of Monty in the pop boxes are SOOO cute. Her face cracks me up. Its like she's saying "Uh yeah, I wanted to lay here. So what? You think I look funny in this box??" I can't get over it!!

Love LOVE your hair. I wish I could pull something off like that too but I'd freak out the fellow preschool moms


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm up early on a Saturday for once (I got up an hour ago, so nevermind that it's almost 9am here)  and I just gotta say, I love my bunny. I love the way she spills out of her crate into my lap when I come visit her (the times when I'm not quite ready to sit in the kitchen with her yet, but we're working on more "out" time now that I've seen her pee in her litterbox in front of the fridge a couple of times). Some mornings she seems to fall asleep for a few minutes, and I feel like she really trusts me. She also knows the difference between my "checking on things" touches and my "I'm trying to pick you up" touches. She jumps back if I'm trying to lift her, but if I'm just touching her tummy to look for gas or just to feel around, she stays melted into my lap and purring. I had my hand over her heart for a little bit this morning, and I don't know why, but it feels so cool. I was playing with her dewlap too. She has always let me cradle her head in my hand, and now she also enjoys it when I pet her under her dewlap and smoosh it around. It's so floofy and squishy! She goes all ragdoll and purry when I do it, so she must TOTALLY HATE IT  hehe. 

Did I mention I love the fluffybunnybutts outta my giant baby?

Crap, she's almost 10 months old!


----------



## whitelop

Awwww. Thats so sweet! She is such a precious giant. I think she really trusts you too, the pictures your able to get and the positions she's in in those pictures, tell me she's SUPER comfortable. 
I love dewlaps, as long as they aren't too big. They are squishy and weird feeling, but they're so funny. I'm glad hers is growing on you because I don't think they give bunny neck lifts! haha. jk. 
Sometimes its really nice to sit with the buns, when its really quite in the house, either late at night or really early in the morning. When the world is asleep and you can just _be_ with them. Thats the best time.


----------



## whitelop

I know that you have to eat gluten free foods and I found this really great recipe site on pinterest its http://punchfork.com/from/Weelicious
and yes, those are a lot of kid recipes but you can search for gluten free recipes and a lot of them looked really good. Plus, who doesn't love kid foods? I know I do!


----------



## Chrisdoc

she is such a big sweet girl and it´s great to see that she´s trusting you more eat day. I can´t imaging what the dewlap feels like but you describe it quite well, floofy and squishy...and no, can´t believe she´s only 10 months old...how big is this girl gonna be lol.


----------



## wendymac

OMG! I love the picture of her in her Dew box! That's too funny!


----------



## holtzchick

It really is amazing that you have that type of relationship with Monty! You've gotta love the pictures and YES, she's very comfortable with you! 
Most of the time, large buns are more comfortable than the small dwarfs!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Photo update now that I'm mostly over my cough/cold/whatever this plague is! Still coughing up a little junk, but the nagging dry cough is all but gone.

Monty destroying some cardboard in the corner at the end of her tube:





Snuggling on the floor a couple days ago when I was sicker, which made me cough so I'm kinda red





Nose kisses! (still with my red face)





Today, she keeps sticking her front toes out of her crate. I don't even know how that's comfy. You can tell by her third eyelid creeping out that she's really relaxed. Silly girl.





Disgruntled bunbun doesn't understand that the landlord is coming to look at the kitchen and I really can't let her destroy everything I just straightened up! Also: dewlap is getting lappier.





Argh, that litter was clean half an hour before I took that last pic.


----------



## whitelop

Isn't it amazing how fast they fill a box with poop? I have 3 litter boxes and Ellie has picked one that she likes the best, its in the one that's basically in the middle of the floor near the back door and thats the one she loves to fill up all the time! 

The picture of her in the crate with her feets sticking out is hilarious. Her head is so far back and she doesn't look comfortable but she must be because like you said that third eyelid. haha. She's so cute. 

Is she still peeing in the floor when you let her out of the cage? Or has she decided she likes the potty box in front of the fridge? 
Speaking of fridges, Ellie just chewed some little wire in the bottom of my fridge and I don't know what it does, if it did anything or if there was any power running through it. Jeez. Doesn't help that my fridge is from 1974 and it does't have a manual. 

I love the picture of you kissing her nose. She is so comfortable with you! Its amazing the way she acts with you.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Poor Monty cracked me up the other day when this happened while she was playing:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJI1Z2dkAmU[/ame]

Oops, forgot all of Monty's recent flop pics in my last post.

Monty was sitting up part way from a flopped nap, and I was trying to get a nice pic of her nose. I was a little off, and she started to re-flop









Zzzs resume. Sleepy bunny feets!





Creepiest DBF...ever! I heard the biggest slam ever, looked over to see Monty's front paws straight up. Then they fell over and I realized she just flopped so far, she almost flipped! I snuck up and took pics on the way, because she usually pops her head up to look at me when the floor creaks.
*sneak sneak snap*





*sneak closer snap*





*squat right next to the cage and check for breathing*





If there was a Creepiest Sleeping Rabbit contest, I think Monty would be in the top three. I knew she was alive, but this just looks so creepy! She was so out, that she stayed like this as I walked away too.






whitelop said:


> Is she still peeing in the floor when you let her out of the cage? Or has she decided she likes the potty box in front of the fridge?
> 
> I love the picture of you kissing her nose. She is so comfortable with you! Its amazing the way she acts with you.



Well, on a trial basis, I made myself leave her out for as long as I could take the hopping up to check on her (because she doesn't start "exploring" things that get her in trouble until I'm out of sight, so if I sit in the kitchen with her, it's just the usual), and we made it to 1 hour and 45 minutes. She got sent to her home after she peed on the floor in her cardboard corner. Naughty bun. To be fair, it could have seemed like litter because she had shredded a bunch of box and it was in a little pile, but it irks me because 40 minutes into this playtime, she used her litterbox in front of the fridge like a good bun. Then I kept getting sicker, so I haven't tried a long semi-unsupervised run again yet. I know I just need to give her more chances, but my schedule is busier than usual with inventory coming up at work. Ugh, so dopey-feeling and achy. I told Monty I need a little more than 50% success with pee if she wants to have fun like that again, and next time definitely NOT in the corner where the stick-on tiles are a little spaced out. Last thing I need is for the subfloor to get pee smell in it 

On her shorter, supervised runs for breakfast and dinner, she has not peed on the floor and has used her kitchen litterbox a handful of times. I swap it with her crate box after a day so it isn't just a bare, clean-smelling box.


----------



## whitelop

I think she'll get used to her floor litter box and start using it more frequently. It sounds like she's getting the hang of it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, those are some big flops and that one with the eye...I´d have been poking her to make surer she was still with us...that is so zombie.

She doesn´t look very comfortable with her feet sticking out but it´s kinda like...I´ve got into this position and I´m staying here lol. 

Hope you´re in the same stage as I am now...still a bit of a cough but most of the chest gunge is now loosening...will I be glad when it´s all over.


----------



## holtzchick

Right after I read my blog, I had to check out her flop!! OMG that is a scary one... Zombie bunny!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg that IS the creepiest dbf ever!! How hysterical!

I chuckled at her dewlap is getting "lappier". Haha. And yes it is!


----------



## PaGal

I just adore Monty. I don't know if I have ever said so or just expected you to know it since I'm partial to flemmies. Between life with Thumper and reading your post I can't imagine ever having anything but a Flemish giant. 

I notice Thumper lays in his cage stuffed between the side and his litter box or all shoved into the front corner. He has space where he can stretch out if he wants to. Maybe it's a weird personality quirk of flemmies? Maybe in their minds they are smaller kinda like how little dogs seem to think they are big dogs but in reverse?

That DBF is too much. I thought Thump goes out but no I have never seen him quite that out of it.


----------



## Troller

Monty is a character that's for sure. She does seem to have that little bunny trapped in a big bunny's body feel. As for dead flops, impressive. I think I'll take a snap of Xena in flop mode. She taught me and the wife the meaning of dead flop, and I'm sure she can give Monty a run for her money...err relax run, whatever. Isn't it just a bit scary when they're that good at it? I swear I had to check to see if Xena was breathing one day, her flop was that good. Hell, I had to nudge her because I wasn't sure she was breathing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s another bunny slave trait...they dead flop and do it so well, we just have to poke them or disturb them just to make sure it isn´t real...the number of times, I´ve made them jump up just cos I wasn´t sure they were OK.


----------



## whitelop

Sometimes Foo would flop so well that I would walk into the kitchen, see her sleeping, say her name and nothing. I would stand there for a minute trying to see if she was breathing, but I don't see so good. So I would have to either have to run over to her cage or scream from where I was because I would be frozen to the floor. I scared the crap out of her A LOT. She was like Monty, with the eyelid and the scary. 
Ellie doesn't flop like that, she stretches out but not a full on DBF. She isn't that comfortable yet. 

But Monty is beyond comfortable! I actually envy the relationship you and Monty have.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Good news, everyone! I got a new phone, so videos should look a little better now. I've been really down lately, so that's why I'm not putting the effort into uploading as many pics as usual...but here's a video I uploaded yesterday. I love it when Monty drinks water. She's so undainty about it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxbf7X1frSc[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

That little face at the end and those nose...so cute. He´s a slurper lol.I´m so used to seeing mine drinking from the bottles, I don´t get to see them drinking from a bowl so often.


----------



## Kzbun

Oh my goodness! That one photo. OH MY! Yeah, I'd definitely be poking her to see if she was alive.. and she'd most definitely win that contest!


----------



## agnesthelion

That is so cute! Yes mine use bottles too so I dont get to see that either.. And a close up to boot. Monty...what a gal 

Hey btw I know you are so good at computer stuff. How do I post videos if I don't want to go through YouTube? I use picasa for my picture stuff. But I feel like picasa might be different because when I post pictures I have to post them as an attachment because I don't see the link/ code you guys talk about to post them the other way. So how do I post videos then?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

All I know is YouTube. You can set the privacy to "unlisted" so the general public can't search and view then, but that allows you to embed them here.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

TO THE BUNCAVE!!! I finally caught a video of her in action 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO6WW056YIM[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Bahahahaha! She just wedges that butt right on in there! That is so cuteeeee!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hahaha! That is adorable! Its so funny seeing such a big bun squeeze in to such a small box.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, nice one. Amazing that she manages to fit. How does she get out?


----------



## qtipthebun

Monty, you're a bunny after my heart! To the buncave!

Also, when Q-tip flops really well sometimes, I startle her by going "FLOPS!" really loud to be sure she perks up. She usually looks up, gives me this f-you stare, and then goes back to sleep.


----------



## PaGal

Usually if Thump flops and I walk into his room he will move but the times he doesn't I definitely stare at him to try to see his breathing. A few times I have poked him. I am pretty good at looking for breathing. I had ferrets before and the males tend to sleep well. My girls would always wake up when you walked into the room but the male could and would sleep through anything. I probably checked on him 10 times a day. He was my kids favorite though because they could pick him up while he was sleeping and hold him while they watched tv and he would sleep through it all. It was like having a living teddy bear to cuddle with.

thumper plopped right behind my back the other day when I was sitting in his room.


----------



## Apebull

That is SOOO cute! Wish Twigs did that. Not that I want Twigs to be that big. Still glad she is big so we can see her carwl and fit in that soda box.  Made me laugh.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Monty certainly does like that box, she is so funny, it´s like a bunny burrito box lol. I loved seeing her head suddenly pop out.


----------



## agnesthelion

Monty is so funny with boxes. She's such a comical rabbit. One of the funniest on RO


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm about to go to bed, but I ended up on my youtube channel a couple minutes ago because I was checking a comment someone posted...and then I watched a couple of Monty's baby videos. OMG SHE USED TO BE SO TINY! (but still larger than dwarfs hehe)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43JNeHNStHc[/ame]


----------



## holtzchick

I love that she's not even trying to rip the box open, more just getting frustrated with the lid! 
Was that her as a baby or am I imagining that?!


----------



## PaGal

She was very cute...well still is just not as young in the face as then. I would never be able to breed buns but gosh I wish I had a neighbor that was a top notch breeder so I could go hang out with a bunch of baby buns. Especially Flemish babies. Did you get to see Monty before you brought her home, like when she was very young?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I think her litter arrived at the pet store from the breeder when they were 6-7 weeks old, and I saw her right then (it's in my first post of this thread), and then I brought her home at 8 weeks. This video is from when she was 10 weeks old, I think.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry, I did go back and look at your first page. It only took my tired brain hours to think of it and as soon as I got the page up I remembered how you got her.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hey, no problem  

I want to do better updates but lately I feel so zonked out. I fabricated a new hay holder for her today...I'm not sure if it works well yet, time will tell.


----------



## Troller

PaGal said:


> She was very cute...well still is just not as young in the face as then. I would never be able to breed buns but gosh I wish I had a neighbor that was a top notch breeder so I could go hang out with a bunch of baby buns. Especially Flemish babies. Did you get to see Monty before you brought her home, like when she was very young?



I so wish this myself. 

That's nice to hear Missy that you got Monty at 8 weeks and saw her before that. I got mines both at 16 weeks, and while its great that I got them all healthy and well behaved, I do sort of regret not having that little extra experience.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Baby buns are so adorable and baby flemmies are so cute. The size must be so different as well. I remember mine were tiny when I got them, well they´re not really big now but the size difference must be amazing as I am assuming they grow at a much faster rate so from 6 weeks to 16 weeks would be like night and day the difference in size. 

Take pics of the hay holder so we can see.


----------



## PaGal

Missy...I'm going through the same issue myself. I had kind of a plastic basket I have used since he was young. It wasn't perfect but did a pretty good job. Well it was getting worn out from him pushing on it while eating and last week a few pieces of plastic broke off so I threw it away. I went to four stores and couldn't find a thing that would really work. I should probably just build one. The one he had was nice because it held a bunch of hay but was narrow. Everything else I find is wide and would take up more cage space and he has little enough as it is plus I'm afraid he'll bang his head on it doing whatever he does in his cage when we go to bed that makes so much noise.

Chris...for me since I spend so much time with him his growth seemed more gradual but he did grow fast and the neighbors kid would be shocked at his growth. I do see a huge difference though when I look back at pics. It's the same with our dog, we only realize just how big he is when we are around someone elses dog and they seem so tiny.


----------



## DixieDoodle

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U

check out my video channel on youtube  

your bunny is super cute!! I love my flemish!:yahoo:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hay rack is a wire bin thing from the dollar store that's meant to be stackable. I snipped a notch into it to see if it would help her reach her face in to eat, but not give her access to DIG, which is the downfall of the Ikea bag holder.







Crafty stuff I've been doing lately--
A zip pouch (with lining) that measures about 5" x 8"













One of my planters of greens. This one is mixed lettuces, mostly for human consumption.


----------



## whitelop

Missy you MADE that pouch?! Holy crap! That looks like something you buy at target! Thats amazing. I don't think I could ever do anything like that. 

Your plants look awesome! It looks like everything is growing really well! Your hay rack is pretty cool looking, it looks like you've been super crafty lately! Does Monty like the hay rack?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

THanks! Well, as long as you don't mean the fun dollar section at Target :squint:  I'm making a Star Wars pouch for a friend now 

Monty's discovering how to eat from it, so I'm just watching and waiting to see how it goes. I have to wrap fleece around the wire wherever I snip it, because I don't have anything coarser than a nail file (which does nothing on this thing), so I started with a smaller opening with the possibility of making it larger just in case.


----------



## whitelop

No its like one of those cases in the purse section for like $27 because target is crazy expensive and I don't shop there because its like walmart's fancy sister and nothing about me says fancy. BUT that little pouch is awesome! Or you could find it in the school supply section for $12 because school supplies that are fancy like that are also crazy expensive. 
You could sell things like that! You're gifted! I wish I was special. *runs to cry in the corner, jealous of Missy's mad talent*


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are definitely crafty Missy. that pouch is great, does look a store one and the hay rack I love, hope Monty loves it too. 

And those greens look so good, I´m useless at growing anything although just been out to check the washing and the plants I bought and used are starting to grow back; I have mint, parsley and sage and a little leave of basil starting to sprout....yeeeeahhhh, I am so pleased, well it´´s good cos I havén´t really done anything just watered them about once a week.


----------



## deaners

So cute. She drinks the same way my Pearly used to, but Pearly was much noisier. I wish we would have got a video of it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

whitelop said:


> You could sell things like that! You're gifted! I wish I was special. *runs to cry in the corner, jealous of Missy's mad talent*



That's what I'm hoping to do. I have an Etsy store, but it only has a couple things listed right now. I'm going to make a couple more different things to throw in there so people can see what all I can do.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow Missy! That pouch is awesome! You are so crafty! And the hay rack looks great I hope Monty will like it. 

Those greens look great!


----------



## PaGal

I like the hay rack. I know my husband has files he uses for metal pieces so they are not jaggy, you could probably get one of those at some point. He has different sizes, the smaller ones probably wouldn't cost too much.

If you decide to sell those pouches let me know. I always have to buy the girls ones for school. Depending on the material you use (their not into super man) I would buy some. I'd rather spend my money helping someone or a small business then a big chain store.

I can't wait for spring. I can raise amazing fruits and veggies outside but kill all but three types of plants inside and they are all poisonous to buns 

Beware of letting basil go to seed. We did one year and had basil pop up all over. The same year the birds pooped after eating our cherry tomatoes and we found ten plants throughout the yard.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty and I hung out in the kitchen together for an hour. I've been plucking fluff from her tail for three days now, and recorded some fun from today's defluffing. Silly girl is molting from her chest and tail right now, and her tummy is still naked from the spay. Any idea when that will grow back? Is it going to wait until she goes through a full molt again? It's been over a month already...

Anyway, I'll get to what you really came to see:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rc0QUEQay4[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

I think that you have the best rabbit ever. When she went back into the box, after making sure her tail was still there, and she flopped over in the box I laughed SO hard. ahaha. I can't believe she just lets you pull the fur from her tail! How good is she. She's so sweet and I really think she's the best bunny ever. I also loved how she kicked the box away from her and popcorned onto the rug. 

It looks like she's gained some weight and I think she's grown. Do you think she has?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, she's still steadily growing. She might be up to 11 lbs now. She was a hair over 10 lbs a week after her spay surgery.


----------



## whitelop

I like how squishy she looks. I just want to cuddle her. Ellie isn't like that, she's so small and not squishy. Can I borrow Monty to squish? haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, you may come squish her anytime. She likes new people! She was walking all over my friend who came over and sat on the kitchen floor. I handed her Monty's pellet bowl and it was game over. She warms up quickly when you have her pellets


----------



## whitelop

Ellie is the same way with people! She loves new people. She lets anyone pick her up and do anything with her, except me.  haha. 
I'm coming to squish Monty!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty munches paper in her buncave






Monty and her giant mess





Just half of the fluff I ended up pulling from her tail today





Legssssss





Loving on my box o' bun





More snuggles





Sewing I did yesterday. I'm not happy with the way the corners at each end of the zipper are turning out, so I'll have to do some practicing later on scraps to see what's causing the weirdness.




The denim thing on top of the pouch is a rice-filled beanbag meant for setting a cellphone on. Keeps your phone from vibrating around in circles on your desk!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just so funny. I love the way she did check that her tail was still there and the binky´s when she came out the second time were great. She has thick fur and she looks look to be getting bigger. I do love that big bunny, she´s such a funny girl. I thought you had another bunny but I realised it´s a soft toy...duuhhh


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, that was a dog toy that I found at a discount store. I recently found a mini version of it at Target, but didn't get it because Monty already ignores this one. She used to be only slightly longer than it! It also took me months to figure out that it makes a duck-like honking/quacking noise if you squish its butt. It's meant to be interesting to retrievers and other hunting dogs. Monty just looks at it like "what?" and then walks away. Maybe if I sleep with it at night a couple times it'll smell less like merchandise and more like my belongings and perhaps she'll show interest in it?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Miss Monty is adorable! As always. I loved the Star Wars pouch. Where do you get the pieces of cloth that have Star Wars pictures on them?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I work at a Joann Fabrics and we have that in our licensed print selection.

Thanks all, I'm glad you like Monty's videos  I'm thrilled with my silly furbaby. We had very good out time today. I almost did another half hour tonight when I got home from being out, but I'm really sleepy and then she spilled out into my lap and snuggled right away when I opened her crate, so I sat like that until my legs said "no more" and she had licked my pants to dampness. I can say my pants are very well-groomed when she's around


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I ended up uploading two videos of Monty the other day, so here's the other one  TOTAL SALAD DESTRUCTION

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybIHgIP_06c[/ame]

Sorry it's so long. If you get tired of the first salad, click to about 5:00 where I give her a Brussels sprout


----------



## Azerane

She's like a veggie monster! She makes very quick work of it all.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahaha Monty really gets into her salad! Glad to see things are good. Getting caught up on blogs from being in DC


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha she certainly likes her veggies, I love the way the cilantro just disappears, she makes quick work of it all. Mine love theirs too but it´s all on such a smaller scale lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh hey, sorry I haven't updated lately. Lazy hooman hasn't felt like uploading pics to anything other than Instagram and her lousy Facebook, but I assure you, there's LOTS of mega cuteness in store. I got to play with my toys and mess up the rug for a WHOLE HOUR this morning instead of just 30-45 minutes because I distracted mommy with my cute fluffs. Check out my masterpiece!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Okay, okay, Monty did some nose bonking and I've been badgered into uploading pics.

We brought home our groceries in my big Ikea bag for easy three-flights-of-stairs hauling, and Monty smelled the kale. Once I emptied the bag, I let her check it out and she nosed around suspiciously





She laid on the rug and I laid next to her. She's really snuggly lately, and I love it! She can bear the weight of my head on her back, too, though I only use her as a pillow for a minute or so because I don't want to squish her





More snuggles on another day, after a rough shift at work. Ahhh, this is what I needed.





Another grocery discovery! I think somebunny went through a growth spurt recently, because MAN she's huge





The next three pics are from the same hop session. She kept nipping at my pant legs and bonking my legs to make me stand still or come sit on the floor, then she would snuggle me. In this first one, she was following me back and forth from the stove to the fridge, trying to grab my pantleg, until I stood still and she flopped between my feet. I squatted down to pet her and she just relaxed more then I rested my butt on her back. NO WEIGHT is being applied, don't worry. I'm little but I know an 11-lb bunny's body can't support my 100 lbs





Another between-foot flop, with a good view of her molt progress.





Last flop of the session. I call this the "bunwarmer" snuggle.





Monty has to work for her kale stems while I'm cooking:





Apple thief! I share my breakfast fruits with her, sometimes with some coersion


----------



## whitelop

She is so big! haha. WOW. Her molting is crazy looking too. Does she get darker when she's done or is it just because her fur bands are different on the new fur? Did that make any sense at all? I don't think so! haha. 

She is just the sweetest girl around! Hey well, since she's molting, her tummy fur should grow back now! 
Those pictures are great!


----------



## Apebull

Love the pics and I'm glad to see we aren't the only one with an apple thief.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Morgan, her underfluff is dark and her regular hairs are banded with grey, then brown, then the top tannish color. I think it's the prettiest fluff ever. The middle of that donut shape on her back is the grown-out new fur, so she's going to be the same color. I hope her tummy molts too so it grows back! So far it isn't, but her chest and tail molted first and they never had before, so maybe....let's hope for some tummy fur!


----------



## whitelop

I'm sure her tummy fur will grow back! 

She is such a pretty girl! I just want to snuggle her!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow she is huge! I can't believe how big she is, and she will probably get bigger still! I need a Flemish Giant .

I loved the pictures! She is so beautiful! Yes, hopefully some tummy fur will grow in soon.


----------



## Troller

Glad to hear things are good with Month. Still no tummy fur for her? My Xena who had her spay a few weeks after Month has the same issue a month after her spay. I mean some fuzz is present, but nor fur growth. Strange, because when they neutered Conan they shaved him as well and his grew back awfully fast.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

For anyone who saw my post over in Thumper's thread, Monty's gas seems to have subsided without any help on my part other than throwing a large fistful of orchard grass hay in with her usual. She loves the stuff and wolfed it all down, and when I checked on her an hour later, her tummy was back to normal noise level and she let me feel all around it without any squirming. She's still fine this morning too, but her poo has been darker than usual for a couple of weeks. Firm, but dark, even though she's eating the same amount of salad, pellets, and hay. Bunnies...always making us worry about their poop.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad Monty's gas is gone now! Ellie's poop has been darker than usual too. 

They're all talking to each other secretly and making their poop weird for us to freak out about. Its a huge bun-scheme, like Denise said. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was the same as Lisa, I couldn´t believe how big she is, mine would be like Land of the Giants at the side of her lol. I also showed the pic to my sister and she was like, hey, is that really a rabbit ??? she couldn´t believe the size. She is so lovely, I can´t imagine having a rabbit that big but I´m tempted every time I see Monty or Thumper or Conan and Xena. I so love these big gentle bunnies.


----------



## Azerane

Wow, she is huge! Maybe one day in the future I can convince my other half that we need to have a Flemmie, lol. Though I think of the amount of destruction and food that Bandit devours, and practically triple it in my mind and nearly die  Will be really interesting to see how she looks after she's finished her moult


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Started my lazy Bunday with an apple! Nom nom nom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmHlybNaye0[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She is so cute! And she is huge! I can't believe it.

On another note, how are you coming along with your crochet bunny project?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The other video from this morning: Blanket Monster!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuUjPIGVjyU[/ame]


Ilovemyrabbit, it's coming along better this time around. I had trouble counting on my first attempt even after I fixed round 5, so I started over last night. I looked up a tutorial on crocheting in the round on Youtube last night to see how others marked the beginning of their round, and someone's method of hooking a bobby pin through the last stitch of the previous round is really working for me. I finished round 10 last night and still have 45 stitches, so it's going well! I'll look up a tutorial of the SC2tog when I hit that point. Such a good resource for learning stuff. I even found Crochet Geek, who posts left-handed versions of many of her tutorials. I'm so thankful, haha. It really helps me do it right instead of just trying to do the mirror image of the right-handed way. Silly me and my backwards ways!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Monty is adorable under that fleece blanket.

I'm glad the crocheting is coming along better! Yes, the bobby pin is a great way to keep track. I used to do that but now I just count my stitches. I used to use crochet geeks tutorials too, she has great tutorials!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, she is so cute, mine would be out of there in two minutes, don´t like anything over them. she is just all ears...I love it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Haha, yeah. I'm surprised she's so okay with the blanket being on her, because I don't do this often at all. The last time this big blue blanket was on her was way before her spay. Belle, my old kitty, hated being under anything too, so I just got used to pets not liking anything on them.

All is pretty much the same ol', same ol' with Monty. She gets to hop in the kitchen for a couple of hours every day, supervised because it's not really bunny proof as far as keeping her out of the places I don't want her in. She has also peeled the top layer off a tiny piece of tile in the corner near her crate, so I always have to shoo her out of there. She likes to lay on the floor and snuggle with me if I start petting her, and even lets me put my arm along her side and scoot her closer to my body. Such a good loafbun. I still haven't ordered an exercise pen, but I mean to...I'm just so financially dependent on my boyfriend right now that it leaves me feeling a little guilty when I can't provide for myself or Monty much. It's just painful. I hope to work things out with school soon so I can get back to my goals and at least feel like I have a more valid excuse for only working part time and struggling so much.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Finally uploaded some pics of floor snuggles. These were taken on 4/14. I laid down first, and she came over for head rubs and then flopped down next to me 












"Oh yesh, right there"





I can't believe she's so long, and almost a year old now!





4/17: "Hey, I smell apple"





"Come on, I can hear you cutting it up!"





"Finally!"


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

For the ear lovers:










Monty was at an alertness level I call "Full Ears." She was hearing the floor squeak and groan as my boyfriend walked around in the other room where she couldn't see.

Teefs!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, she is quite a girl and you´ve made my day with the pics for ear lovers :hearts:

Everytime I see her I am amazed by how big she is.....wow mine are tiny in comparison.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she is adorable! Those snuggle pictures were so cute! And I loved the ones of her ears, her ears are really huge! 

And wow, she is really getting huge! She is such a big girl. I wonder if she will get bigger.


----------



## Misschief

Im jealous!!!, bunny cuddles would be the best!


----------



## Azerane

Aww, love all those pictures. Love her face sticking out of the box. Adorable.


----------



## whitelop

"such a vicious beast" LOL that made me chuckle! 

I just got around to watching the videos. I've been following but not watching the videos. It looked like she liked being under the blanket. Foo liked being under the blanket too! She is so cute. Her cuddling pictures are great, she looks so happy and so content. I like how her feet are stretched out on either side of her head and she's all melty in the floor. LOL

Did you make the fishy blanket? I like it, it looks warm.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I caught a Monty flop! I recorded a little after the actual flop because I love the way she moves her mouth around while she's drifting off.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-4fdybg1A0[/ame]

This morning I grabbed a bit of our apple "sharing." Cutest thief ever!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M00lot0gAIc[/ame]

Yeah, Morgan, I made the fishy blanket. I have a lot of fleece blankets that I've made...as well as a ton of other stuff. **** you, jobs at fabric stores!


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is just gorgeous, what a mega flop and those ears...I do luuurrrve those big ears.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She's adorable! I loved the flop video and her cute dewlap its like a pillow to sleep on, lol. Wow, that fish blanket is cool that you made. You shoud make a Monty blanket.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

WHAT'S THAT SOUND?





IT'S COMING FROM OVER THERE


----------



## PaGal

Wonder why it is they always wiggle their mouths so much when they flop.


----------



## whitelop

She is so pretty! I just love her. I just want to squeeze her, I know I say that all the time. But when I see her, I just want to hug her so much! haha. 
I want a Flemmie SO bad.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What gorgeous pics, I just love that little lady and those big ears. I wish I had a bigger place so I could get a Monty or a Thumper or maybe one of each then I could have little flemmies....dream on lol.


----------



## tmaddox9

Your posts make me miss my big Flemmie boys so much! My big black boy Rascal was 14 lbs and my big blue boy Rebel was 16 lbs. I have an amazing huge young French Lop now named Chester who is awesome but there is just something about the Flemish and those giant ears that I love. I wish the giant breeds had longer life spans though. I love Monty, she is an a beautiful Flemmie girl!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Monty is so adorable! I have to get a flemmie someday!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I caught Monty renovating Buncave #2. I'll need to pull out the backup one soon. I've got Mountain Dew LiveWire and Mountain Dew Throwback cartons waiting to be used (aka I was too lazy to break them down for recycling so I made the excuse that I'm saving them for Monty) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypb3s0VymEI[/ame]

Please hold...uploading pics


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

"I'm Prim and Proper and I have Pretty Eyelashes"






Floor snuggles make me smiley





"Just you watch, hooman. First, your newspapers, then YOUR INFRASTRUCTURES"





Yes, you look kinda fat when you sit like that.





Pretty periscope 





I tried to take another shot, and she hopped away. Poof! Tail.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, what a cute video! Monty is adorable! I love how she sits in the cardboard box and chews on the cardboard. Is she eating it or chewing it, it almost looks like she is eating it. The pictures are cute too! I love her dewlap its getting so big haha. She is so pretty! I love flemmies!

Oh and, how is your crochet bunny coming along?


----------



## whitelop

She has Grinch feets. 
It looks like she just needed somewhere more comfortable to put her face! haha. 

She's really big. How much do you think she weighs now? She looks so squishy. haha. 
Her dewlap is coming in quite nicely! She's so dang pretty!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks, gals. Yes, she pretty much eats most of the cardboard she tears off. Silly girl.

Crochet bunny ground to a halt, but I'm going to try to work on it today. Yesterday I was tired all day, but unable to nap. I worked an overnight shift helping another location of the chain I work for, and only had a 3-hour nap beforehand, and then slept 2 hours afterward, and then I was up ALL DAY, just wired enough that I couldn't nap, but just tired enough that I couldn't function. I demanded lots of bunny snuggles 

Today it's cold and dreary and rainy, and the heat is all confused and won't come on for long because it was 75 and 80 on Monday and Tuesday, and yesterday and today it's ...46. Balls! Plus all of my muscles are KILLING me from moving fabric all night Wednesday night during that overnight. It probably doesn't *sound* like a big deal, but really, it's physically taxing. Imagine picking up something that's basically a 3-5 lb cereal box with one hand. It's not really thick, and it's kinda heavy for one hand, so you have to pinch it hard. Okay, now use both hands to rotate it a couple times like you're unrolling something. Hold it in one hand again at chest level for about 15 seconds, then set it on a shelf at waist level. Step over and grab another one and come back and repeat the whole process. For 8 hours. Standing the whole time. Then someone walks over and says no, we need those fabrics all sorted by type and THEN colorized, not just colorized as one whole collection. Then later, they walk over to something you took the first 2 hours doing and say it needs to slide over ONE MORE SECTION, which of course is easier said than done because it's a slanted display with one shelf at eye level, one at shoulder level, and one just below waist level, and there are dividers every 4 feet preventing this "slide" motion, so you have to grab a couple bolts at a time, lift them, carry them at whatever level they were at, shuffle sideways 4 feet, and shove them in that section. **** **** BALLS my shoulders and upper everything hurt. Pecs, delts, tris, bis, wrists, and yes even that squeezing muscle in each HAND.

I'm gonna seal up this rant for now. I'm whiny and I hurt. I need to get some water and ibuprofen, but that requires getting up, and lifting a water pitcher, and squeezing to open a drug bottle, all of which are painful for me. It's easier to just hit OK on the remote for the next episode of Bones to play on Hulu on the TV. Oh yeah, and I slept from just before midnight yesterday to just before 11AM. 11-hour coma did me some good, except that I could barely move when I woke up.

rant is NOW sealed up. I swear. WAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh and I'm not sure how much she weighs now. I don't have any kind of scale here (my low weight actually terrifies and depresses me, so I'm usually pretty sad if I jump on a scale fully clothed at someone else's house and it tells me how under I am) but it seems on average she has gained a pound a month. She was a hair over 10 lbs a week after her spay, and that was 2.5 or 3 months ago, so maybe 12ish lbs now? and OMG, pardon me while I crap myself because in a couple WEEKS she'll be a year old! Actually, only 9 days. I'll still call her my baby bunny


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh I just love my big Monty, that box just so suits her. Mine eats quite a bit of cardboard as well, keeps them out of mischief a good part of the day. 

Hope your muscles have now recovered. It´s amazing how much they can hurt when you use them all too much at the same time. 

Monty will be 1 year old....we will have to celebrate. What day is her birthday ??? Fiesta, fiesta haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm one big ache today. I've got a drawing board on my lap and I'm marking fabric that I need to cut later. I just can't stand to be on the floor right now.

It's kinda the saddest part of the year for me right now. Last May, my beloved kitty Belle died. She slowed down gradually over her last few months, but then took a bad turn at the end and I had to have her put down on May 11 when she was confirmed to be in kidney failure. I'll probably do a Tribute thread for her with pictures of our lives together, and some fun stories.

Monty's birth date was said to be May 12. I still firmly believe after having her since she was 7-8 weeks old that some part of Belle's spirit passed onto Monty. It's a feeling I can't shake, especially when she just comes over and lays with me and purrs.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s such a lovely story, they say that when one life goes another starts so maybe Belle gave Monty life. 

I still think of her as your baby and yes now she is a very big girl


----------



## PaGal

Get some Epsom salt and take a bath, soaking in it as long as you can.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ooo, good idea. I mixed the last of my Epsom salts in with some scented bath salt, so I'll use some of that


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Dang, I forgot about that bath right after I posted here about it. Duh.

Oh anyway, here's a shot I caught last night while playing with burst mode on my phonecam. Strawberry face!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahhhh that is too cute! Gotta love burst mode!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

More fun with burst mode. I took these last week with the intention of making an animated GIF but it took me until now to find a semi-okay one to use on my phone. Here's the result...

Apple thief blooper--I didn't have a good enough grip on the apple chunk


----------



## qtipthebun

MONTY GIFS????? My life is complete.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, what a cute Monty picture! And that Monty GIF is great! I love it! so cute!  Maybe I'll make one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh she has such a lovely face and that pic is great. Burst mode on your phone ???? am I missing something :whistling


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I have a Samsung Galaxy SIII and in the "shooting mode" options, burst is offered, which takes a string of 20 pics (at most) while you hold down the button on the screen. Good for catching bunny antics. Not all of the shots are in focus, but hey, it keeps me from having to go get my "real" camera (which is always full of dead batteries)

The other two GIFs I made last night:

Strawberry nomface!






Sideways kale stand!





I've had a frustrating day, so I'm so done being mad that the second GIF won't rotate. The pics I used to make it were right side up, but the gif maker turned them sideways. Sigh. Tinypic won't rotate it, my phone won't rotate it, and Windows won't rotate it. I accept it the way it is. Sorry, you'll have to tilt your heads


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I love your other GIFS! Especially the strawberry one. Those GIFS would make nice forum signatures.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ok, now I understand. THat is so cool. 

The strawberry nomface I love, that nose is just too cute.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty licked the nose of the cro-bunny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, that's cute that she licked its nose!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Is it odd that I'm admiring how clean and pretty Monty's white butt fur is?


----------



## whitelop

She is really clean! haha. Ellie's feet are all stained from the dirt, so I'm super jealous of Monty's clean rump and feet!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She is pretty clean! Ash's feet aren't that clean. Although his rump is.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ugh, I'm so tired and headachy today. On the bright side, during my shopping trip I ran across a Slinky for $1 and brought it home for Monty! I swear, sometimes she's the only bright spot for me some days. Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nWjkGwlvfk[/ame]


----------



## JBun

Poor Monty  That stupid slinky just wouldn't hold still. I was wondering if that was one of those mini slinky's, but then I realized that it was a normal one and that it just looks tiny cause Monty's HUGE, haha. She looked like she had some fun with it


----------



## whitelop

She's so brave! Most rabbits would probably be scared because its so bouncy. But Monty was so brave about it and like HEY LET ME CATCH YOU! 
She's so cute!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

That's a Slinky Jr., too small to put my hand through.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Monty is just so gorgeous, those feet and that tail....I can´t get over how big they are but yes, she´s a clean little lady. 

I´d have thought the slinky would have scared her but she seemed to be really enjoying herself.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, cute video! Ash doesn't like slinky's I bought one and he just sniffed it like, whats this for? and than he hopped away. Its not surprising because he doesn't play with any toys. The only thing he likes is shredding paper and cardboard. And he looooves his cardboard house. He hops up on top of it to view his surroundings and he likes to chew on it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh, and I forgot to mention, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTY! She's officially 1 today  We had a fun day. My mom came over and finally met Monty, and she seems to really like her. My boyfriend and I took her out for lunch and then came back home to watch The Muppets. We forgot the leftovers from lunch in my car, so we walked my mom downstairs and took a walk around the block, then grabbed the food on the way back in. I'm tired and headachy yet again, but at least it was a nice day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Happy 1st Birthday Monty! :birthdayarty::balloons:
I'm glad you mom finally met Monty. And that's great that she likes her. I'm glad you had a fun day! And sorry about your headaches they aren't fun. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Troller

Aww, I'm a little late but Happy Day of Birth! Here's to many more!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hey, Monty is 1 year old. Happy birthday big girl and hope mommy gave you some extra treats. Glad that your mom liked her, what is there to like about Monty. 

:blueribbon:arty::jumpforjoy::big kiss::bunnydance:arty0002:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh goodie, I'm having problems with my stupid laptop. That's okay, whatever I had written before wasn't all that important. grumblegrumble

SO here's what we're really all here for. Monty and I "shared" a banana last night. I had a hard time not laughing my ass off while I was recording this. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2vkHwyKxw4[/ame]

Hey, look at that, my laptop is still all twisted out of shape over running Flash, so the browser is being stupid. I'll try the pics later. I've got a couple from Mother's Day to share, and my crown, and um yeah. I need a Mountain Dew or something. Sorry guys.


----------



## Apebull

That was so nice of Monty to "share" her banana with you. Because it was clearly her nana.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love seeing her eat and yes, it was HER banana. Didn´t realise they could eat the skin as well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, funny video!  I agree with Chris, I didn't know they could eat the banana peel as well as the banana! No wonder Ash always tries to eat banana peels, lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yep, I read somewhere that you can let banana peel strips dry and it's like bunny jerky. I have some in my fridge in an empty grated Parmesan cheese canister. I've been letting her eat the ends of my bananas since she was 4 months old, never had any problems. She loves it, and pretty much demands it if she sees anyone trying to leave the kitchen with a banana. YOU WITH THE YELLOW THING! GET OVER HERE! Designated BUN-ana trimmer knows her job  She's also an apple starter. It's always easier to take that first bite if a bunny has chiseled out a good patch for you. Not that I know, I always cut up my apples and share with her


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty is being a fraidy-butt about the back door being open. She walks into that corner all the time when the back door is closed, and the door has been open for hours while she slept in her crate (and she can see a little sliver of the back stairs out the door from in there), yet she's pretty apprehensive about it when she's out for a hop. Silly girl, I can't help but giggle when she goes into scanning and scurrying mode 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Cm-bOewAk[/ame]


----------



## kmaben

Why is it the larger they are the more fraidy cat they are? Is that a molt line on Monty or just her coloring. She's such a sweet girl I just want to scoop her up and run away!


----------



## PaGal

It's so funny when they get apprehensive about something. From what I have seen of Monty on the videos she is like Thumper and not fazed too much but then he gets concerned about some little thing you would never expect from him. Add to it just the way the barge up to you and nose bonk you around. 

And why must they cram themselves into small spaces. I looked in at Thump this morning lying stretched out in his cage but he has his head wedged between the cage and his water dish, pressed up against the cage with parts of him oozing out when he has plenty of space to lay where he won't be squished.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, that's a molt line. I like how it looks like she has racing stripes right now


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Bunny butt/feet video! I was petting Monty a bit while she was in the buncave, but then I couldn't resist her cute toesies any longer...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htUF7xZn1Pw[/ame]


----------



## Troller

Yes, it is mighty hard to resist not tickling Flemish feet I know. I love the personalities these bunnies have, like my two would never try to fit in a box like yours however they got their own oddities ghat are adorable. Monty as usual is darling.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, Monty is one funny gal. Ash does the same thing when I tickle his feet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh that is so funny. I do the same thing with Bandy´s feet. When he has them stretched out, I just can´t resist tickling those furry thumpers even though I know he´ll jump up. They are just so irresistible.


----------



## PaGal

Haven't seen you post in quite some time. I hope all is well and you are just very busy enjoying your summer.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, hope you and Monty are doing great. I hope you have a wonderful Summer!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Sorry guys, I'm just up and down and mostly down lately. Been having severe financial troubles, almost lost my car  Every time I log in and try to update here, I can't think of what to say, or don't feel motivated to upload the metric tonne of pics I have of my bunnybutt. She is thriving and happy, and I finally got an xpen for her to play in! I miss you guys...I'll try to update with cute bunny pics soon. I know that's what we're all here for  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Good to know you and Monty are doing well. I'm so sorry you lost your car.  That must be frustrating.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, good to hear you´re still around and sorry to hear things haven´t been great. Tough times for all of us but I´m sure you´ll get through it. I know what you mean sometimes that you don´t have much to say but you don´t need to on here, we just like to know you´re still there and we´re here for you. 

Good to hear that big fluffy butt is doing fine, miss seeing those big ears and that cute nose. Hope you´ll get time to post pics of her soon.


----------



## JBun

Glad to hear from you! I've been wondering how you and Monty have been doing. Sorry that things are a bit rough right now.


----------



## PaGal

I am sorry to hear you are going though tough times. I wish I could help. Hang in there and do the best you can. No reason to be sorry at all. I can't tell you the number of days I have where I just have nothing positive to say and know that no one really wants to hear that. I myself look forward to being here not just to hear all the wonderful, funny, frustrating bun stories but also to read what everyone has to say no matter the subject. 

I hope things start turning around for the better for you and soon.


----------



## jessicasadler

Hi, i have a baby giant french lop eared rabbit was born on the 6th June 2013. She is in a 6ft hutch and a 6ft run. She loves all the large amount of space.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Congrats Monty!!! For being picked as rabbit of the month!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a sweetie, she´s a lucky bunny. 

Hope you´re well Missy and things are looking up for you. Hope Monty her usually gorgeous self as well lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Congrats on having Monty as rabbit of the month!!! 

I know when things get tough its nice to kind of take a step back and hide from things. Atleast thats how I feel! Hopefully we'll see some updates when things get a little better!!! Sending you warm wishes and strength from here!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty is being an awesome bunny, as usual. She has a playpen now, and gets to hop freely in it whenever she wishes during the day when I'm home. She likes to snuggle, eat, and be a bunny. Yesterday when I got home from work, I somehow got her into her harness and then distracted her from it by letting her investigate my non-bunny-proofed apartment. She did a very good job! She listens when I say "out" (backs up a step and then goes back to something "safer"), and we practiced stepping outside my front door into the hall. I'm on the top floor and there's a skylight, so I think she liked seeing the bright sunshine. Today I let her explore all the way to the bedroom to wake up Beardyman, and he really liked that. She's hilarious when she's being cautious.

Her first out-of-comfort-zone flop yesterday, after exploring on and off over 4 hours.






After this morning's adventure, she flopped here for a nap while I was on the couch:





A couple days ago, stretched out in her playpen. Laying next to her is a 6" by 24" gridded ruler that I use for quilting.





For now, she's napping in her crate. I closed it when she was eating her breakfast pellets so I can get some much-needed relaxation done without hopping up to follow her when she decides to go for another round of exploration. My lower back was really sore yesterday after following her around and stooping so many times to give her treats (just pellets). I'm really super mentally spent lately, working short shifts several days in a row and feeling like I barely have any time for myself. I was supposed to be off yesterday too, but my manager asked me to come help with stocking at 6am (to be clear, though, she asked me the day before, haha). I felt dumb right after I said yes, but I didn't change my answer because I neeeeeeeeed the money so badly that I'm not in a place to refuse extra shifts.

Hope you liked the little update. I have dozens of f'n adorable pics of Monty that I so want you guys to see, but uploading is not something I'm in the mood to fiddle with right now. It's easy, but I also need to clear them all from my phone and back them up on my computer, then make a folder of just Monty pics on it so I can show her off when I'm out and about. People are definitely mystified when I say I have a giant bunny. A giant, litter-trained, GOOD bunny that I allow to run around inside a playpen in my living room. <3

Also: It's worth mentioning that I'm VERY active on Instagram now. Or rather, Monty is. I post a ton of pics of her daily under the username sysdown143 . I'm going to devise a new name soon, though, because this account is more bunny stuff than me stuff


----------



## whitelop

Missy, she's so pretty! And see seems to be doing so well! 

Glad to see the update!


----------



## PaGal

I am glad of the update. I have been wondering how the two of you are. I absolutely love seeing all the pics of pretty Monty. I enjoy seeing all buns but have a special place in my heart for the big ones.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great pics, she´s such a a gorgeous girl. I´ve been following you on facebook so have seen most of them but I never tire of seeing her. I´m always amazed how big she is and I´m used to seeing her now but mine are so small.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hey, nite that I have the android app I'm hoping that I'll make more updates, seeing as how all of the pics are taken with my phone anyhow. Of course that gets a bit boogered up when I fly away on Wednesday to visit Seattle for a week. Monty will be boarded at the pet store I got her from. Nominal cost and awesome staff in an environment she already knows.
Attached a pic of Monty and her huge fluffy paw. I love snuggling with her in the early mornings when I don't have anywhere to be, but can't sleep. 


~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a great photo, I must look for this app as I take most of my photos with the phone as well. She is even more gorgeous up close and personal lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Today we fly away to Seattle. It felt really weird to drop Monty off for boarding, but she'll be well cared for and loved. I let her investigate my luggage this morning during a quick romp through the apartment.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## whitelop

Have fun in Seattle! Thats a really great pictures of Monty!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have a great time in Seattle, reminds me of Sleepless in Seattle, that the only way I know it lol. By the way, one of my all time favourites.

Love all the pics, that last one is great with her ears pricked up.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Have an awesome time in Seattle!

What a great picture of Monty her paws look huge!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Here I am being silly in a museum

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Not sure if my previous picture loaded...dang. I miss my baby bunny a ton! I bought her a tiny plush bunny (pictured sitting on my skinny knees). And I'll try the museum pic again. Omg, can't wait to get home and snuggle the bejesus out of Monty!

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Flying home today. I'm not ready! But I'm so ready to get my baby bunny back! Sadly, we're landing in the late evening so we can't get to the store while it's open until tomorrow. You better believe I'm retrieving Monty ASAP. <3

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## JBun

I hope you had a fun trip! I'm sure Monty's going to be overjoyed to see you and will love her new bunny friend


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

We're both home now  Monty settled right back in. It felt so good to have some long-awaited snuggles! 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahaha pictures of Monty in small things is just the funniest! ^_^


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missed the pics of Monty in her favourite box....she is so funny.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, Monty, I can see you sneaking hay out of your litterbox. Please don't lay a mountain outside of it 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Bueller? 
Bueller? 

I decided to scoot Monty's water bowl up a little because she still insists upon trying to flop with her head under it, and she tested it out by wedging her butt under it. Or perhaps she was giving me the butt for touching it at all, but she's not usually like that. Either way, I like the way her ears look in this picture.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## holtzchick

Lol Monty seems like one of those big bunnies that don't know they're a big bunny... You know like the great Danes that think they're tiny and just jump all over you... Yeah... 

So cute though. Might be a dumb question but is Monty fully grown yet? I can't even remember when it is that you got her.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, I think she is now. I got her at age 8 weeks last July, so she turned 1 in mid May this year. She keeps molting though! She just had 2 back to back and appears to be starting another one. Ack! So much floof 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Here's the summary of what I got done before my shift at work this evening...which I think I'll just get ready for now. I love making tiny things! (And I love giant bunnies) 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## coco_puffs

Best. Ears. Ever.  Gorgeous rabbit!!!


----------



## Apebull

Love the tomato pin ring. Very cute and of course Monty is a wonderful looking as ever. Don't you love when they lay like that. It makes their waist look so small and their chest look huge lol.


----------



## qtipthebun

I just wanna go up to her and snorgle those ears. She's so tolerant; she'd probably let me.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Oh yes, she would enjoy that even, Qtipsmommy. Then she'd examine you for food particles...

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hi, everybun! Momma's been in a down mood lately, and everything feels really tense ever since she did what she calls "break up" with the Beardyman, even though he still lives here, but I'm still as big and cute as ever. Happy late new year! Here I am in my playpen with my BUNana box 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## JBun

Aww, it's great to see Monty again, with the beloved Mt. Dew box  Sorry things haven't been too great for you. Hope it all starts to improve soon.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thanks for stopping by  I'm starting to seriously consider moving to a different state to go have a fresh start. I have nothing big keeping me here that I can't come back to later in life, so I'm starting to cave into the idea of nice weather and family nearby. Those ideas are still under development though...

I'm really really active on Instagram if anyone wants to come see more of Monty. I caught a video of her hopping to me for her breakfast salad just now. Love this girl soooooo much 

http://instagram.com/p/lCvwANmRVF/

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to see Monty back. That box, I saw them selling mountain dew the other week in some supermarket but didn't want to buy the cans just to get the box...maybe next time I'll just pinch the box minus cans haha. She is looking good


----------



## PaGal

Glad to see Monty in all her glory again. We've been missing the two of you here. 

Sorry to hear of the break up. I know how tough even if it is something you choose. 

Maybe a move would be good. It did wonders for me and is one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## flemish giant

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Yeah, I think she is now. I got her at age 8 weeks last July, so she turned 1 in mid May this year. She keeps molting though! She just had 2 back to back and appears to be starting another one. Ack! So much floof
> 
> ~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!




Harper has been molting for a long time too. It feels like she's been molting for months now. I can pull handfuls of hair out and it will keep coming. Gah it must be a flemmie thing.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

PaGal said:


> Glad to see Monty in all her glory again. We've been missing the two of you here.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the break up. I know how tough even if it is something you choose.
> 
> Maybe a move would be good. It did wonders for me and is one of the best decisions I ever made.



I want to, but money is nonexistent. I'm trying to find more work, but it's just so hard. Right now I'm lucky he doesn't throw me out for not being able to pay any part of the rent. 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal

Sorry to hear that as that does make moving pretty darn difficult. I was lucky when I moved that I had a very special friend willing to put me up and help me out till I got on my feet.

You mentioned if you move having family nearby. I hope that maybe someone can help you out in some way so it will be possible if that's what you truly want to do.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope you are able to sort something out but at least you have Monty with you.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The family nearby i mentioned is in another state...west and sunny. My parents live here, but I can't move in with either of them. There's a really cramped but free room that's been offered to me, but I'm not sure how long I could stand that, or if it would be a good environment, and if Monty would be okay. And if I can afford the storage for the rest of my furniture. So many things to think of, so much anxiety. I'm gonna snuggle with Monty and ignore stuff now...


~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yay, it's the weekend! If only that meant I didn't have to work 8 hours tonight  enjoy a couple of pics... Monty flopped in the middle of the floor last night and didn't budge when I joined her, and the other is a shot of the quilting on the "mini" quilt I'm working on.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I can't believe Monty will be 2 years old in exactly 2 months. 

I started watching Bates Motel. Has anyone else seen it? 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## whitelop

That quilt is beautiful! I love quilts. You have such a talent! 

I watched season 1 of Bates Motel on netflix and then the first episode of season 2 online. I like it, but it makes me so mad. 
The first episode was rubbish and it turned my husband off of it. But the rest of it was okay. I just hate the mom, but I guess thats the point right?! LOL 
Its sort of like Game of Thrones for me, I love it, but hate it at the exact same time. We just started watching it, like 10 years after everyone else, and we're almost through season 1. Every episode I watch, I'm like, "I hate this show, I don't want to watch it anymore" then we watch another episode. I just hate the Queen. But really, I think I hate most female characters. LOL 
I do the same thing with The Walking Dead. Especially after the mid-season break of this season. 

Sorry for the weird take over. I just never talk to anyone about tv. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Monty is a gorgeous as ever. That quilt is fabulous, you are so crafty lol.

I saw an ad for Bates Motel on the TV the other day, it´s on Sky in the UK so I can´t catch it but I will look on my super duper android box to see if I can live stream it on there. I´ve seen some Games of Throne but haven´t quite got into it although I love Sean Bean, of course he´s a Yorkshire lad haha. I am into the BIg Bang Theory at the moment, I´ve started watching it from the beginning and I have laughed so much. 

Missy, Monty must be more or less the same age as Bandy as he´ll be 2 in April. Can´t believe how quickly the time passes and he was a tiny little fluff ball in the palm of my hand.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm having a gluten reaction today. Not feeling well on top of it being ridiculously windy outside, which makes it really cold inside, is bumming me out. I don't feel very motivated to go to work as scheduled, other than money. That's a big motivator of course, so I'll grump along in about an hour.

Picture time! This is what I call Monty's "food derp" face. She gets crazy eyes when she knows it's time for me to feed her.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal

I do like the quilt. Makes me remember good times as a kid at my grandmothers.

Monty really looks like she's begging in that first pic.

Haven't seen it. We are stuck with satellite. Wish we weren't. I'd love to have Netflix so I could watch what I wanted without spending a fortune on having every channel imaginable which I will not do. I finally got animal planet again and all they ever seem to have on is the treehouse show and the guys that catch alligators.

Chris...Sheldon is one of the very few characters on any show I have ever watched that really gets me to laugh. Funny thing though is I have a shirt with him on it. Every time I wear it Thumper bites his face and he doesn't bite clothes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I'm having tests at the moment to see if I am coeliac, had an endoscopy yesterday, not as bad as I thought. 

That first photo is so cute, she looks as though she's saying" pleaaaaase mommy" haha. 

I am loving Sheldon, he has some great one liners but the show is one of the funniest I have seen in a long time.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Did they figure out what's bothering you yet, Chris? I sure hope it's not celiac, but at the same time at least that would be an answer, right? I hate the unknown, when I feel broken and sick but don't know why.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Had all the tests but waiting for the appointment for the results which will probably be sometime in May, you just have to be patient here.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Time for a few pics. 
Oops. Sent it too early. First pic is a size comparison with her buncave. I think she might have gained a tiny bit more weight.  Second pic is her standing on my lap chewing pellets. I love the way her front feets look!

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

And another couple of pics. I got Monty some sunglass at Target for $1 just to play with in pictures. She hates when I get them anywhere near her head. Oops! 

In the second pic, she has purposely laid down between her stuffies. For the second time in a ten minute span. She watched me set them in the middle of the floor a Monty-width apart, and then she came over and flopped down between them! Then she got up a few minutes later and went potty, came back and laid pointing the other direction after licking each stuffie. She's so silly! 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Cool gal haha. She is such a lovely lassie. Can she still fit in her mountain dew box?? Love the second picture, she is posing so nicely


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The silliness of my giant girl knows no bounds. <3

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It's been a rough couple of days. A little twinge of pain grew into a full-blown toothache, and now I have to make a trip to the dentist tomorrow that I really can't afford...but I can't keep missing work from being out of my mind in pain. Worst pain I've ever experienced since my kidney stone, and only a notch below it. The amount of ibuprofen my dentist's receptionist told me I could take is worrying me, but it's the only way I can stay sane. Please send financially healing thoughts.

In less crappy news, Monty gets a bite of my BUNana every day before I go to work 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## JBun

Sorry about your tooth  Hope you get it all sorted out tomorrow. I'm sure it can't come soon enough for you. Toothaches definitely hurt.

I LOVE all of your BIG bunny pictures! That's so cute of Monty and her little stuffies. And what is it with her and squishing into tight spaces :? Such a funny girl


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

JBun said:


> Sorry about your tooth  Hope you get it all sorted out tomorrow. I'm sure it can't come soon enough for you. Toothaches definitely hurt.
> 
> I LOVE all of your BIG bunny pictures! That's so cute of Monty and her little stuffies. And what is it with her and squishing into tight spaces :? Such a funny girl



She is such a goof with her small spaces! And foot snuggling. I laid down with my head next to her, and she got up and walked over and demanded attention from my FEET. 

Tooth situation is somewhat sorted. Had to get a root canal yesterday, as I couldn't keep taking way too many ibuprofen every 4 hours to keep the pain away, and the dentist couldn't do anything else to calm down the inflammation (I will not allow my teeth to be pulled). My face feels (but doesn't look) bruised, but the tooth is completely oblivious, so yay! 

I cracked open a new head of red leaf for Monty after work today and we had lunch together. Some pomegranate-infused balsamic vinegar and freshly cracked black pepper on red leaf was a yummy simple salad for me 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry to hear about your tooth problems, they are literaaly a pain, I do remember root canal treatment, not good. Hope it's bettersoon. I too love seeing Monty in small spaces especially squeezed into her mountain dew box, that is very large bunny 

That salad looks really good, I must admit that with all the greens I buy for the buns, I really should eat more myself.


----------



## kmaben

Could Monty be any more spoiled?


----------



## PaGal

I wonder if they just don't realize their size? Thumper always squeezes himself between me and his cage when I'm cleaning it when he could simply lay on the other side of me and have all the room he needs.

Love seeing her no matter what silliness she's up to.

Hope your tooth feels better soon.


----------



## Troller

Having buns about the same size, I think its just Monty's personality as my two do not try to squeeze into small places, or cuddle up to feet. Its great seeing such different personalties.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

"Where's dinner?"
"Where's breakfast?"
"What's Easter?"


----------



## kmaben

Deeeeeeeew Laaaaaaaaaap! She is such a pretty girl. She just exudes calm even through the camera. Love that big girl!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

So much dewlap, so many snuggles. This beast will be 2 in about 2 weeks. I can't believe it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up on everyone's blogs. She is so adorable and that dewlap is big but so suits her. Happy birthday to you Monty, hope you had a ovely day with lots of treats.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty's 2nd birthday was today! Her gotcha day was in late July though, so I think I'll celebrate more then because that will mean I've actually had her for a whole 2 years. Today is right after the anniversary of the day I had to put my cat down, so it's hard to go from sad to happy that fast.


----------



## Apebull

Happy Birthday Monty. And I agree the gotcha day is way better


----------

